# Forum Problems Everywhere



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

And far too numerous to name. We're looking in to it, but Mbxx is MIA and possibly kidnapped by rival gangs.

Hope to have everything resolved soon!


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I certainly wouldn't pay ransom, if that's what you mean!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2012)

VIZ hitmen finally found Mbxx. Rest in peace, Bruder.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought it was just me, but apprently not.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

Ironically we found the problem, but we can't fix it without Mbxx as he is the only one with access. And, probably the only person in the World with a 6 year old copy of Vbulletin.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Ironically we found the problem, but we can't fix it without Mbxx as he is the only one with access. And, probably the only person in the World with a 6 year old copy of Vbulletin.



What exactly is the problem?  

I've seen others with with 6 year old copies of Vbulletin.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

We need a specific javascript file made for VB 3.7.2

vbulletin_global.js


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 26, 2012)

well, I've seen these threads:






but the forum works for me


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't see rep titles, the background is fucked up on every skin, can't even open the rep list in my CP.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:
			
		

> We need a specific javascript file made for VB 3.7.2
> 
> vbulletin_global.js



Ah, well it's just a matter of waiting until Mbxx can pull a Houdini and escape from his captors.  Though this should tell you to not place all your eggs in the same basket, trust some of the other admins like Gooba with the power to make these changes. :byakuya  



			
				ane said:
			
		

> well, I've seen these threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your cache, for NF, is probably from before the problems started cropping up so that would be why you aren't experiencing them.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

Mbxx doesn't even trust *me* to have access, I highly doubt he'd trust anonymous people.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx doesn't even trust *me* to have access, I highly doubt he'd trust anonymous people.



Get him drunk, drunk enough to kill a normal man a hundred times over and then start to convince him.  Should be easy enough to get him to do whatever you want.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

Germans can't get drunk very easily!


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Germans can't get drunk very easily!



Perhaps but surely some of those trillions that you've made over the years would be enough to purchases enough beer to get him drunk.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't seen a single ad.

The only thing I saw was a blank post below a thread poster.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 26, 2012)

It's all working properly again,what a glorious moment.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

That's certainly good news. :byakuya


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2012)

Lmao said:


> It's all working properly again,what a glorious moment.



Except my sparkles, obviously. >__<


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2012)

seems to be fixed


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Except my sparkles, obviously. >__<





Well, that's a problem with the imagehost that contained those sparkles I'm guessing.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, the main problem does appear to be fixed. Looks like someone found an exploit and... exploited it. Luckily, we were able to hack ourselves and re-do it. Of course, this might actually prompt Mbxx to upgrade the forums when he arrives!


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Of course, this might actually prompt Mbxx to upgrade the forums when he arrives!



I refuse to even have a tiny bit of hope for this.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a feeling just knowing in his soul that I was able to actually hack the forums myself will eat away at him until he is forced to.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

That or he'll shut down everything.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Except my sparkles, obviously. >__<


Didn't notice,had sparkles adblocked but taking a look at the filters your sparkles are hosted on tinypic whereas EG's are hosted on photobucket.

Perhaps you should ask an admin to switch them for you(assuming it works that way).


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Didn't notice,had sparkles adblocked but taking a look at the filters your sparkles are hosted on tinypic whereas EG's are hosted on photobucket.
> 
> Perhaps you should ask an admin to switch them for you(assuming it works that way).



Nah, it's fine. They should be back in a few days anyway. :3


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> I have a feeling just knowing in his soul that I was able to actually hack the forums myself will eat away at him until he is forced to.





Hopefully it'll turn out like that. 



Tazmo said:


> That or he'll shut down everything.





Also, quick reply for posts and VMs doesn't work now. :/


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> I have a feeling just knowing in his soul that I was able to actually hack the forums myself will eat away at him until he is forced to.





Tazmo said:


> That or he'll shut down everything.



Big money, big money, big money, no whammy, no whammy, no whammy...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Quick Reply isn't really working.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Quick Reply isn't really working.



Try clearing your cache and re-starting the browser.  If that doesn't work try switching to another browser to see if the problem still exists.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

Wtf I can't make posts.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Wtf I can't make posts.



You can still makes posts through advanced reply but this is a problem that has been solved for quite a few members already.  Try clearing your cache and restarting your browser to see if it will go away.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn, cleared the cache and the first thing happened was got attacked by a high risk Trojan, good thing I got my Norton on, it blasted away that bitch then I got a pop up message about running scripts or some shit, then it froze, had to restart.

Seems to have worked though, thanks gooby.

Edit - I can't rep you. Wtf. Before I cleared Cache i was able to rep.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Edit - I can't rep you. Wtf. Before I cleared Cache i was able to rep.



Unfortunately that problem has cropped up, just right-click on the rep scale and open the link in a new tab or copy the link location and paste it into the url tab and go to it in order to rep people.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

Why you not a admin?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 26, 2012)

I cant rep anyone..


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Why you not a admin?



Because one usually has to be a staff member to be promoted to an admin and I'm not a staff member.  The only other way is for me to become an admin is if Tazmo/Mbxx decide to directly make me one and that is about as likely as me winning the lottery.  Besides I'm not knowledgeable enough.



Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> I cant rep anyone..



Do what I told Glover to do in order to rep people.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't use the multi-quote option or edit my posts without double-clicking the edit button and going to advanced mode. :/

This is some bullshit.

EDIT: And for the love of God, get rid of these fucking ads already.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> I can't use the multi-quote option or edit my posts without double-clicking the edit button and going to advanced mode. :/



Hmm, the multi-quote option should have been fixed for most people by now.  I suggest clearing your cache and restarting your browser to see if the problem will be fixed.  I'm starting to sound like a broken record player.

The edit feature is still causing problems. :/



> And for the love of God, get rid of these fucking ads already.



Tazmo and his cronies rarely work quickly.  Ad-block is your friend.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

Ad-block is the best. Man, before I used this magical power of Ad-Block my internet was just full of pop ups and surveys, especially surveys. They piss me off.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 26, 2012)

For me, the Quick Reply does work, but I still get an error message that precludes me from quickly seeing my post.  When I click on "Go Advanced," I will then see my post among others.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> For me, the Quick Reply does work, but I still get an error message that precludes me from quickly seeing my post.  When I click on "Go Advanced," I will then see my post among others.



Clear your cache and restart your browser, that should fix the problem.


----------



## Ral (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx doesn't even trust *me* to have access, I highly doubt he'd trust anonymous people.



Something told me deep deep down in my greased dying heart that Mbxx was running the show.

He is currently in my basement chained up to a server rack.



Tazmo said:


> Yes, the main problem does appear to be fixed. Looks like someone found an exploit and... exploited it. Luckily, we were able to hack ourselves and re-do it. Of course, this might actually prompt Mbxx to upgrade the forums when he arrives!



It's funny how I was reading up on a security exploit not too long ago, but of course I'm not that devious to do such evil deed.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 26, 2012)

Quick reply seems to be working for me, at least to some degree. Still can't edit without it taking me to the 'edit post' page.

Clearing the cache doesn't seem to affect it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

I am sure that Tazmo is a generous person, and wouldnt mind updating VB to 4.1 or close to that. I heard that you have more money than me. Take one for the team.


----------



## Ginkurage (Mar 27, 2012)

I take it this is the reason I'm getting this?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I take it this is the reason I'm getting this?



You're not the only one who just got this. I just received the same error on firefox.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't buy the line that Mbxx doesn't trust Tazmo. Because Tazmo has userid #1, he is the one that made the forums. Mbxx has userid #428, so Mbxx is a late-comer.

Tazmo, you nice friendly guy you... TAKE BACK THE WEB!


----------



## phoenixmiko (Mar 27, 2012)

Firefox blocked me from coming to the site because it identified it as an attack site with what it termed to be badware. Any idea why this would happen? Firefox wouldn't tell me.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

phoenixmiko said:


> Firefox blocked me from coming to the site because it identified it as an attack site with what it termed to be badware. Any idea why this would happen? Firefox wouldn't tell me.


My personal theory is that Mbxx sabotaged the forum and is trying to prove how important he is. >_<


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2012)

I love that Googles reports on the site have absolutely no evidence to back labeling NF suspicious. 



> Safe Browsing
> Diagnostic page for
> 
> What is the current listing status for
> ...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

I would be really pissed if this was indeed a prank from Mbxx.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 27, 2012)

Wut.


----------



## Spica (Mar 27, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Wut.



This. /10characters


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2012)

^ 

Same thing, Google blocked me from coming o


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it April fools already?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2012)

Getting that too.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Getting that too.



Don't worry about it, the problem has apparently been fixed, Google is/will be reviewing the site to make sure that it has been removed.  Tazmo said that Google might take 24 hours or so to fully review the site, after that happens and the site is cleared the warning will go away.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who hasnt been having any problems at all? i dont know whether to be glad or worried.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Am I the only one who hasnt been having any problems at all? i dont know whether to be glad or worried.



I know that others didn't have any problems or at least they didn't yesterday.


----------



## onlinepsychics (Apr 7, 2012)

Newbie, 
Definitely several of those trillions that you've finished over the years would be adequate to purchase sufficient nip to acquire him smashed.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 7, 2012)

Got some sort of fatal errpr message before it let me on. some memcache was gone or something.


----------



## Hazard (old) (Apr 7, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Got some sort of fatal errpr message before it let me on. some memcache was gone or something.



Same thing for me, but it appears to have stopped =/


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't have any problems, besides the fact that firefox is randomly freezing. Maybe clearing the cache will clear it...

By the way is it true that vBulletin dropped support for vB3?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone had a database error message show up recently?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 7, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Anyone had a database error message show up recently?


Right here, whenever I post or try to see new posts.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 7, 2012)

AndrewRogue said:


> I don't have any problems, besides the fact that firefox is randomly freezing. Maybe clearing the cache will clear it...
> 
> By the way is it true that vBulletin dropped support for vB3?



Haven't searched for a correct answer yet, but I say it has or it is reaching its end of life and will no longer be supported very soon.


----------



## Ral (Apr 7, 2012)

It has indeed reached it's EOL cycle.

It is no longer being supported.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 7, 2012)

It'd be best to upgrade this place but I bet a shit load of problems would come up since the database for this forum is huge and it already has problems as it is lol.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 7, 2012)

Well it's an upgrade and spend a shit lot of time fixing the new problems and updating everything else.
Or B) Start over, which in unlikely. At least move the database somewhere else and update it.

As long as it doesn't shut down, I'm all good.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2012)

hide your kids
hide your wife
hide your husband


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2012)

^  ^
Orochi looks so _cute_ in your sig 

I try to search for my comments or threads, but I get this response

"connection to 10.0.0.3:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)"

  

EDIT:  connection to 10.0.0.3: 3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)

There should not be a smilie face there


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2012)

If you get a dead link just retype the URL to say "www.narutoforums.com" instead of "forums.narutofan.com". That's fixed a few issues for me, such as with the General Fanclubs.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2012)

Could someone please tell me when the comment and thread member searching is back up?


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2012)

^I've come to ask this as well.



PikaCheeka said:


> If you get a dead link just retype the URL to say "www.narutoforums.com" instead of "forums.narutofan.com". That's fixed a few issues for me, such as with the General Fanclubs.



There's an admin option to do this automatically.


----------



## Ral (May 5, 2012)

Everything needs to be updated.

Mbxx, for the love of Germany give your Admins more permissions!


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Could someone please tell me when the comment and thread member searching is back up?



Probably sometime on Monday.


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2012)

Please upgrade to Vbulletin 4.1.11

Just...please.


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2012)

I can see my threads came back, but I can't find any comments I made after the site went down on Friday.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I can see my threads came back, but I can't find any comments I made after the site went down on Friday.



You mean with the search?  Yeah, it is the same with me. 

Perhaps it will start updating after a while. :/


----------



## Palpatine (May 8, 2012)

When I search under all posts by me, a great number are missing from the list. From the last several days to be specific. 

Not sure if this is happening to anyone else.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> When I search under all posts by me, a great number are missing from the list. From the last several days to be specific.
> 
> Not sure if this is happening to anyone else.



I believe that it should be happening with everyone, the search feature doesn't seem to be updating. :/


----------



## neko-sennin (May 8, 2012)

Someday... I would like to read *the rest* of the Cafe threads.

It's totally random, which ones you can open, and which ones you can't...


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Are you using the Akatsuki skin?  I know that there was a problem with that skin a few days ago but that should have been fixed.  Switch to a different skin and see if you can open those threads.  If you can try clearing your cache and cookies with Ccleaner to see if that will fix the issue with the Akatsuki skin.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 8, 2012)

No, I'm using the standard skin, as I always have.

I'm with Ms T.

I've been using forums for almost 15 years, I have never seen anyplace else in cyberspace in such a chronic state of disrepair, where I have to resort to extreme measures to make threads do simple things. This spring, NF is starting to make ficwad look functional, and that site at least has the excuse of not having an admin for over 3 years.

I post my stories and amps on other forums, but my main collection-- where it's all already in BB code, is here on NF. Since last month, I have taken every opportunity to copy/paste all the BB code versions of my shit to txt documents, because my readers elsewhere in cyberspace do not have all year to wait on Tazmo's convenience, and I do not have the time or the inclination to repeat myself. (We're talking about _hundreds_ of chapters that would have to be re-coded again, and I'm not getting any younger.)

What would it take to make this place functional again? A few days of downtime? A week? 2 weeks? Bandaids don't reach anymore.

We already did this shit last month. I changed operating systems, browsers, and bent my entire system over backwards for you guys, and I'm not doing it again. The problem is on THIS end, not mine, because every fucking place else on the internet works just fine. Except. This. Forum. I have errands to run and projects to work on. I've already wasted too much daylight here today. Somebody please PM when this forum works like forum again.


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2012)

Apparently the only past posts that come up on search end at May 4th, the day the forum went down.  Makes it difficult to keep up with communication when you can't find your previous post.


----------



## Felt (May 9, 2012)

Don't bank on it working any time soon.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 9, 2012)

Still waiting...

Posting in any thread automatically 502's it. 

(The only way I'm fuckin' reading anything in this thread is by quoting. Yes, we're back to this shit again. Even in Linux, even on the fucking bleeding edge version of any browser, so I'm not listening to anymore bullshit about my system. Forums SHOULD NOT be doing this shit in the FIRST PLACE!)

EDITED: Testing...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

^ I think you're on a bad server. Try flushing your dns.


----------



## Santí (May 9, 2012)

I'm getting 24'd after only giving out one rep, and I would wait a solid 42 hours between reps.

What the fuck?


----------



## Death Note (May 9, 2012)

That fucking sucks.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I'm getting 24'd after only giving out one rep, and I would wait a solid 42 hours between reps.
> 
> What the fuck?


The other day I swear I repped over 10 posts.

Shh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 10, 2012)

Just upgrade the forums. Shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

Did YouTube mp3 code function change or something ? Because it looks different visually now and I can't press the play button

Akatsuki skin


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

It doesn't work for me either. :/


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 10, 2012)

add &version1 for the old player 

example:


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> add &version1 for the old player
> 
> example:



Ah, that's pretty cool if a bit annoying to have to do every time.  In any case it has been brought to the attention of the staff, it should be fixed eventually.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, with that I can play it, but the play button is sticking out on top of the overall bar (along with part of the video)

hope it's fixed


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2012)

I hope they replace it with the HTML5 player. It's much faster on both my comp and my tablet.


----------



## Ral (May 11, 2012)

The more features they add the bigger the frame becomes.


----------



## Felt (May 11, 2012)

Mbxx and Tazmo = ruining the forums


----------



## Laxus (May 11, 2012)

Lets hope they continue.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2012)

If Tazmo or Mbxx decided to become regular posters on this board (even if they used dupes) there wouldn't be such a problem.

YMP3 tag can be fixed in one line of css. Sad.


----------



## Hossaim (May 13, 2012)

Dat Gateway error.

Forum was down fr something like 10 minutes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2012)

barely loading

smh


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

When did this board become MySpace? I swear, one of these days a message is gonna pop up that says _"Sorry! An unexpected error has occurred."_


----------



## Felt (May 13, 2012)

If you think it's bad at the moment you should have been around in Summer 2007.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

That bad, huh?


----------



## Felt (May 13, 2012)

There was a period of time where you couldn't see if any threads had been posted in until you actually entered them.  Seeing completely new threads was near impossible.  Regular database errors and massive timewarps.

It was awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

arabella said:


> There was a period of time where you couldn't see if any threads had been posted in until you actually entered them.  Seeing completely new threads was near impossible.  Regular database errors and massive timewarps.
> 
> It was awesome.



I actually posted on a forum similar to that once, so I didn't really bother going back. It seemed like more of an open-forum that a structured one, if that makes sense. 

At least it's not as bad as IMDb, which feels like it's still running the same blueprint from 1999.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 13, 2012)

It was amazing. So many back up forums and they even had to throw up a shoutbox at the time because talking on the forum otherwise was near impossible. Every time I get an error a part of me hopes it's happening again :33 

Then it turns out to just be some 5 minute temporary problem :<


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

Goobikazi said:


> they even had to throw up a shoutbox at the time because talking on the forum otherwise was near impossible.



I refuse to believe this.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 13, 2012)

If only I still had screencaps from back then! This was before VMs, you couldn't read PMs, and threads weren't showing as updating. It was a necessary evil at the time.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

Goobikazi said:


> If only I still had screencaps from back then! This was before VMs, you couldn't read PMs, and threads weren't showing as updating. It was a necessary evil at the time.



That's hilarious... absolutely hilarious.

When did they finally get the board structured the way that it is now?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 13, 2012)

Layout wise I think the last major change was giving One Piece it's own parent section in, I think, 2009. There's been a few sections and subsections added since then but no major changes. Though the Arcade wasn't made a section until last year and this year had the Legend of Korra subsection added. NF is a constantly changing beast 

If you're ever exceptionally bored you should look through the NF of yesteryears. As long as you don't go too far back you can even follow some of the links.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

So I'm not really sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but considering the exorbitant amount of sub-boards on this forum, I'm just gonna put it in here anyway...

SO, you know those little "top" arrows and how any time you click em' it results in a category disappearing? How do you undo that?


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

> SO, you know those little "top" arrows and how any time you click em' it results in a category disappearing? How do you undo that?



You mean in your profile page?  If they disappeared just switch to the Kakashi Skin, it should have the buttons, and expand the fields that you minimized.  Or do you mean something else?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You mean in your profile page?  If they disappeared just switch to the Kakashi Skin, it should have the buttons, and expand the fields that you minimized.  Or do you mean something else?



Nope.

You were right on the money, thanks man.

*EDIT:* holy shit this skin is gonna cause me to have a seizure.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## kuz (May 16, 2012)

*four said he understood anything at all? naruto-style forum about?*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 16, 2012)

*yes* **


----------



## Ral (May 16, 2012)

kuz said:


> *four said he understood anything at all? naruto-style forum about?*



You got it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2012)

youtube mp3 tag still not fixed ? =/


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> youtube mp3 tag still not fixed ? =/



Nope. **


----------



## Golden Circle (May 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> youtube mp3 tag still not fixed ? =/





Eternal Goob said:


> Nope. **













Try out the above video with the following guys:

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("narutoforums.com") {
  object[height="25"] { height: 30px !important; display: block; position: relative !important; overflow: hidden; }
  object[height="25"] embed[height="50"] { position: absolute !important; bottom: 0px !important; height: 500px !important; }
}
```


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Try out the above video with the following guys:
> 
> ```
> @namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);
> ...



Not perfect but it works well enough.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not perfect but it works well enough.


The only fault is that the internal height is set at 500px which is way higher than the minimum required size, but sure enough it gets the desired effect. (isolating the controls from the video.)


EDIT: Here's a new and improved version:

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("narutoforums.com") {
  object[height="25"] { padding-left: 0px; margin: 0 auto !important; width: 480px !important; height: 30px !important; display: block; position: relative !important; overflow: hidden; }
  object[height="25"] embed[height="30"] { position: absolute; float: left; display: block; bottom: 0 !important; height: 500px !important; }
}
```
Enjoy.


----------



## Wilykat (May 21, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right thread to post in but how about a little change to block spammer from sending PM?  Something like 5 days from new account before the new user can send PMs?  A spammer is not likely to wait for 5 days to send mass spam PM and would end up abandoning the account anyway.

Or how about adding report PM option?  If it's verified as spam by a moderator, all PM  sent by the same person (read or not) are flagged and removed


----------



## Golden Circle (May 21, 2013)

Wilykat said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post in but how about a little change to block spammer from sending PM?  Something like 5 days from new account before the new user can send PMs?  A spammer is not likely to wait for 5 days to send mass spam PM and would end up abandoning the account anyway.
> 
> Or how about adding report PM option?  If it's verified as spam by a moderator, all PM  sent by the same person (read or not) are flagged and removed


There's a thread about that in the Q&A section.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 23, 2013)

Is there any way to turn off all that bullshit at the top of the screen? 

It's hogging half the fucking page...


----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

neko-sennin said:


> Is there any way to turn off all that bullshit at the top of the screen?
> 
> It's hogging half the fucking page...





Small guide on using custom css codes on NF:


----------



## neko-sennin (May 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Small guide on using custom css codes on NF:




You'll need to n00b this down for me. How do I css in Firefox?  

EDITED TO SAY: My apologies. I didn't know you could edit individual elements without a template. Apparently:


```
@-moz-document domain("narutoforums.com")

{div.navbar_notice {

display: none !important;

}
```


in Stylish is all it takes to clean this place up. 

I had forgotten just how rewarding experimentation can be.


----------



## Ral (May 25, 2013)

You talkin' bout them ads?

Adblock to death, yes I have.  

I mean sure one ad I don't mind but dear god.


----------



## Kathutet (May 25, 2013)

Ral said:


> You talkin' bout them ads?
> 
> Adblock to death, yes I have.
> 
> I mean sure one ad I don't mind but dear god.


>Go on NF on mobile phone
>page takes ages to load
>wonder what's going on
>see seventy billion billion billion ads loading simultaneously
>thanks, mbxx


----------



## Ral (May 27, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> >Go on NF on mobile phone
> >page takes ages to load
> >wonder what's going on
> >see seventy billion billion billion ads loading simultaneously
> >thanks, tazmo



Fixed that for you Ken. 

But yes this forum does take a thousand years to load on mobile so I've been using a forum app to get by at work.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

Testing      .

Edit: I can post again!


----------



## Island (May 27, 2013)

The Cafe is gone. D:


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

Good.

/tardcat


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 27, 2013)

Hey the Cafe is still down.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2013)

2013 end of nf? =[


----------



## Viper (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2013)

Myth confirmed, the cafe is down.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

THIS FORUM IS BROKEN   

This is my favorite forum and it feels like a third world village in comparison to other forums.


----------



## Magician (May 27, 2013)

What happened to the cafe?


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Same thing that happened to the FC section.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

Best day in NF history.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

If I'm gonna guess, Mbxx disabled them to save on bandwidth.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 27, 2013)

Surprised that Tazmo isn't a bot per se. But what happened?


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

BD said:


> What happened to the cafe?



It's gone for the moment.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> If I'm gonna guess, Mbxx disabled them to save on bandwidth.


So bandwidth is the problem again.


----------



## Shiny (May 27, 2013)

nooooooooooo the arcade


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Same thing that happened to the FC section.



It's still available for me.



Patchouli said:


> If I'm gonna guess, Mbxx disabled them to save on bandwidth.



No...there was a problem with the servers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Same thing that happened to the FC section.


Except in the case of Fan Clubs literally nothing of value was lost. 

I mean, I posted some awesome food pics in the Cafe.


----------



## lacey (May 27, 2013)

This is what had come up earlier.

At least now I know what the issue was, ha.


----------



## Jagger (May 27, 2013)

What a twist.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> This is what had come up earlier.
> 
> At least now I know what the issue was, ha.



Same happened with me. 

I screencapped it and was posting in this thread, when suddenly everything went to hell.


----------



## lacey (May 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Same happened with me.
> 
> I screencapped it and was posting in this thread, when suddenly everything went to hell.



That's exactly what happened to me. At first, I thought I got banned, but I had no clue what for.

Then everything else in general started messing up.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

You got your info - Preet already explained shit and Tazmo made a thread.

All thanks to me.

You're welcome.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2013)

Not saying it was Jews, but it was Jews.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 27, 2013)

Basically, if bandwidth is a problem, you rid yourself off repetitive sections.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

Jews wouldn't break shit. Broken shit means less money.

It's more than likely the teenaged over-privileged white city kids who are trying to validate their existence.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Basically, if bandwidth is a problem, you rid yourself off repetitive sections.


Apparently is wasn't the bandwidth. At least that's what the nazis are saying.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

You know, if you just banned all those kids that kept making threads like Solaris doesn't want to do, then I think that would solve a lot of issues.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

I'm telling you guys, Kim Jong Un attacked our servers after getting angry about all the "Fattycakes" comments.

Why else would the Cafe be gone?


----------



## lacey (May 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's more than likely the teenaged over-privileged white city kids who are trying to validate their existence.



Well, they _are_ the ones cracking phone screens, so...


----------



## Nordstrom (May 27, 2013)

> Tags: Masturbation





The Nazis are saying power outage, but was that really the cause. Or was it because someone might be using Havij?


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> Jews wouldn't break shit. Broken shit means less money.
> 
> It's more than likely the teenaged over-privileged white city kids who are trying to validate their existence.



That's what they want you to think...breaking the bandwidth forcing the forum to pay for a higher premium.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm telling you guys, Kim Jong Un attacked our servers after getting angry about all the "Fattycakes" comments.



Maybe if we beat them at a game of Star Craft 2 or something, otherwise unlikely.




> Why else would the Cafe be gone?



Because maybe there really _is_ a God and he decided to take pity on all of us?


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

> There was a power down in the server rack (damaged ACP) that caused the outtake and the data repairs. If sections are still missing, let me know.



Mbxx's explanation according to Solaris.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Mbxx's explanation according to Solaris.


That's the official story. In actuality the nazis have begun to execute their plan of installing spyware bugs in various sections to gather more and more information on individual users to use in the upcoming Reich. Krory is in on it. Soon we will all be internet servants of NF and will go across multiple forms expanding our territory.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 27, 2013)

I wonder why he'd want to repair a mistake


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

Please refrain from posting spam/off-topic content/nonsense.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

Tazmo made a thread about the recent problems.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2013)

You can't stick your dick into an egg and expect to make an omelette

Silly NF servers.


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

I wonder if the forum upgraded to a higher newer version of VBulletin these problems would be less rampant...


----------



## OctavioPang (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi there...i wasn't able to locate any forum with an intro marking here so i'd like to introduce myself to all of you here itself hope you don't mind. My name is Ocatavio and i am 23 years old and love cooking and my profession is teaching.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

This guy is trolling right


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 1, 2013)

OctavioPang said:


> Hi there...i wasn't able to locate any forum with an intro marking here so i'd like to introduce myself to all of you here itself hope you don't mind. My name is Ocatavio and i am 23 years old and love cooking and my profession is teaching.





Zaru said:


> This guy is trolling right


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2013)

OctavioPang said:


> Hi there...i wasn't able to locate any forum with an intro marking here so i'd like to introduce myself to all of you here itself hope you don't mind. My name is Ocatavio and i am 23 years old and love cooking and my profession is teaching.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2013)

Question, 

So I'm down 6k posts. When exactly will that be fixed?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Question,
> 
> So I'm down 6k posts. When exactly will that be fixed?



According to Tazmo, possibly as NF's cache clears.  When that would be I'm not entirely sure.  Assuming that isn't true then our options aren't looking too good.  I'll go consult Mbxx about it and see what he has to say about it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> According to Tazmo, possibly as NF's cache clears.  When that would be I'm not entirely sure.  Assuming that isn't true then our options aren't looking too good.  I'll go consult Mbxx about it and see what he has to say about it.



Ok thanks. I look forward to the update.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2013)

Get rid of that shit at the top of the page.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2013)

I just adblocked it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just adblocked it.





Good idea.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 23, 2013)

and i had just gotten used to seeing yamato


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

The eye doesn't even bother me, it's the announcements in general that irritate me.


----------



## Okodi (Jun 23, 2013)

Krippy said:


> tazmo pls**




Yeeez 





But seriously, wtf is that damn Sharingan doing there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not even Itachi's Mangekyou. Good call on the Adblock though,


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

Kenneth, what the hell is going on.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm glad they made the site suck less by adding that Sharingan.

Now it's almost bearable to see how fucking stupid people are in the Cafe.


----------



## Ral (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck my last response.

*stares at Krory's moving userinfo*


----------



## lacey (Jun 24, 2013)

It doesn't even move nicely at all. It's all slow and choppy.

If you're going to show off your plan, make sure it doesn't lag like shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for centering the sharingan. That was driving me nuts.


----------



## creative (Jun 24, 2013)

Is this mangekyo purely for show or are members in NF developing super powers too. I stopped a train and pulled open the doors with my brain and now my crotch hurts. I need answers tazmo. Please don't make me more paranoid than i already am.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2013)

a bunch of random letters under the banner for me


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2013)

It is simple. ACP -> Maintenance -> "Clear System Cache"




Dream said:


> According to Tazmo, possibly as NF's cache clears.  When that would be I'm not entirely sure.  Assuming that isn't true then our options aren't looking too good.  I'll go consult Mbxx about it and see what he has to say about it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 24, 2013)

^ Well that's good. But whenever I log back in, it'd say that the telegrams section is all read even though it is around 9 hours since I logged off. It still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jun 25, 2013)

I like the sharingan though I think Itachi's or Kakashi's would have been better. 

These looks more smooth...fast but maybe can be slowed down 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 25, 2013)

Where did the Comic section just go? 

I'm just chillin, ranking the Robins. I go to hit post and get _"Sorry! This forum is not accepting new posts."_. So I go to see what the hell is going on, and lo and behold the whole section is just gone *poof*

What the hell?


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 25, 2013)

The Comics section has been de-activated until we clear up a matter. DC Comics sent in a complaint to the host and a bunch of other people, though it was obviously baseless as no links to the content were being provided. However, it must be cleared up before the section can come back.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

Good thing they never saw the otp


----------



## Xin (Jun 25, 2013)

This is just the beginning.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 25, 2013)

We're pretty used to receiving about a dozen robotic complaints per day from various companies whose robots see a keyword and trigger a bunch of emails to everyone demanding removal of absolutely nothing objectionable. But I guess when DC Comics does it, it somehow is more important to people.

Unfortunately the state of copyright in America is that you can send out robotic emails without checking anything manually. You shoot first, then ask questions.


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2013)

Well that sucks, by far my favorite section.

We even have a big sticky explaining that no downloads will ever be provided and all questions for links will be ignored.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2013)

Man, I don't even do dc

Mugga's be jealous


----------



## Xin (Jun 25, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> That's basically our argument. We'll see how it goes.



Could you by any chance check the pm I send you?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2013)

can you at least bring the webcomic section back?
I need to tell people about Homestuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2013)

That implies Homestuck is worth telling anyone about.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2013)

I've told you and Nagi about it 
As has Para :33


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm honest-to-god afraid kevin shiel-kun is stealing the shit I say on this site and makes money off of it elsewhere.


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2013)

good to know that my interests are actively sabotaging my interest in them


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 26, 2013)

The comic forum is back, however you must be logged in to see it now.


----------



## Monna (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Tazmo


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2013)

What if they evolve and learn how to use accounts?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2013)

Balance was restored to the lands of NF, but will our enemies give up so easily? Find out on the next episode of Naruto Fan Zeeeeeeee


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 26, 2013)

There better be some big ass explosions in the next chapter.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah. Explosions.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 30, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> The comic forum is back, however you must be logged in to see it now.



good call


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

Do something about Akatsuki skin, it's my favourite


----------



## Krory (Jul 6, 2013)

Or you could use the better skin.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 7, 2013)

krory said:


> Or you could use the better skin.


Custom skin or death.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2013)

Kill me. Bring it on.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone else getting this?

The site is acting like there should be more to scroll down to for me. I scroll down and it's just blackness. The forum itself only seems to occupy a small portion of that space on the scrollbar. 

It's sort of hard to describe.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 8, 2013)

That's either a browser problem or a skin derp.

Refreshing the page usually solves that for me.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else finding that bold text simply doesn't show up for them?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

*It shows for me*


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> *It shows for me*



Nope. Didn't see that at all.

And I flipped through to the Orange, Sakura and Akatsuki Skins - same result every time, I couldn't see what you wrote.

*All of this appears invisible to me when made bold.*


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you use adblock?  If so turn it off and see if you can see bold things again.  If that doesn't fix the problem then try turning off Stylish if you use it.  Odds are that you adblocked/blocked the bold code.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dream said:


> Do you use adblock?  If so turn it off and see if you can see bold things again.  If that doesn't fix the problem then try turning off Stylish if you use it.  Odds are that you adblocked/blocked the bold code.



 ...Well I'll be damned....

Thank you, that appears to have been the solution.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 10, 2013)

^ Maybe one day we'll use <strong> and <em> instead of <b> and <i>. Codes which make sense to screenreaders too rather than only unvisually-impaired people. So we're not breaking the anti-discrimination act in Aus.

#mbxxupgradeyourforumsoftware


----------



## Friday (Jul 11, 2013)

Dunno why, but for the past three weeks I've been unable to log in (didn't get banned). It would just say that im logging in and then send me back to the main forum page without having logged me in.

Fixed now, I think.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2013)

If it ever happens again try using a different browser assuming that you didn't try that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 11, 2013)

Are people having issues of refreshing the forum when they browse?


----------



## Lezu (Jul 16, 2013)

A few emoticons are gone.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 17, 2013)

Lezu said:


> A few emoticons are gone.


They've been gone for the last few months.

Windows XP is updated more than this website.


----------



## Rania (Jul 18, 2013)

> A few emoticons are gone.



Most of mine I can't see. Also I keep getting error msgs. 

I hope it's not the skin I'm using that's causing this.


----------



## Wilykat (Jul 19, 2013)

Just an example.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2013)

I keep getting a pop up to play candy crush every few minutes while on my phone.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I keep getting a pop up to play candy crush every few minutes while on my phone.



Can you take a screenshot of the pop up?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I keep getting a pop up to play candy crush every few minutes while on my phone.


Use the firefox browser and its internal adblock filter.


That should get rid of the ads for you.

To help Dream root out the ads, some phones have screenshot from their power menu (get it by holding down your power button). Otherwise you should use .


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Is there any reason the Akatsuki skin is so glitchy? And doesn't work


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 27, 2013)

klad said:


> Is there any reason the Akatsuki skin is so glitchy? And doesn't work



You don't know what shitstorm you're joining there, bud. The Akatsuki skin has been screwy for a while now, and from what I understand of how NF runs, only SAdmins (the ones with access to the board settings, skins, etc) can fix it. Good luck with that.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 31, 2013)

Rikuto said:


> You don't know what shitstorm you're joining there, bud. The Akatsuki skin has been screwy for a while now, and from what I understand of how NF runs, only SAdmins (the ones with access to the board settings, skins, etc) can fix it. Good luck with that.


I know it has been screwy for sometime and I thought they fixed it. Every other skin sucks too


----------



## Vicotex (Sep 1, 2013)

The default skin still ok


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2013)

klad said:


> Is there any reason the Akatsuki skin is so glitchy? And doesn't work



What doesn't work properly?  

On my end there are only a few missing images.  



Rikuto said:


> You don't know what shitstorm you're joining there, bud. The Akatsuki skin has been screwy for a while now, and from what I understand of how NF runs, only SAdmins (the ones with access to the board settings, skins, etc) can fix it. Good luck with that.



We have an admin with skin powers that can fix skins but he is rather busy so he doesn't always have the time to do so.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you guys going to do anything about the widescreen skin?

I'd love to use it but it needs some serious work.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Are you guys going to do anything about the widescreen skin?
> 
> I'd love to use it but it needs some serious work.



Are you talking about the latest forum skin we have?  If so I doubt it.  That's the work of Tazmo's lackey and I'm not too keen on messing with his/her work.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 2, 2013)

Helloooo is there a mod who can help me with my problems? o____o I don't know...who exactly I'm supposed to contact...or whatever


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Helloooo is there a mod who can help me with my problems? o____o I don't know...who exactly I'm supposed to contact...or whatever



I'm more than willing to help you out.  If your problems are of a technical nature then post them in this thread.  If they aren't then feel free to PM me or post in the  thread if you want privacy.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 2, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm more than willing to help you out.  If your problems are of a technical nature then post them in this thread.  If they aren't then feel free to PM me or post in the  thread if you want privacy.


Oh ya..no..I just can't see the picture in my sig. Can you see it? I was able to see it a few days ago! o____o can you see it? Is it just my computer?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 2, 2013)

It's imageshack. It may be one of the first, but it is not the best imagehoster out there. For instance, imageshack region-blocks its images.

Use ultraimg or tinypic.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2013)

I can see the picture in your signature.  Do you have an adblocker?  If so perhaps you have adblocked the picture.  Try looking at your signature with a different browser.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 2, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> It's imageshack. It may be one of the first, but it is not the best imagehoster out there. For instance, imageshack region-blocks its images.
> 
> Use ultraimg or tinypic.


I'll ask the person who made it for me to see if she can change it


Dream said:


> I can see the picture in your signature.  Do you have an adblocker?  If so perhaps you have adblocked the picture.  Try looking at your signature with a different browser.


I just turned ad block off and I still can't see it...Tried a different browser too. I'm thinking it might be the imagehoster like Golden Circle said


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2013)

Dream said:


> Are you talking about the latest forum skin we have?  If so I doubt it.  That's the work of Tazmo's lackey and I'm not too keen on messing with his/her work.



Shame. I would love to use it but it's just so bad.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay so I just got a DNS server issue for the past few minutes on this site.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 4, 2013)

This shits gone slow as hell.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2013)

I for one blame the full rep stuff. That shit's probably taxing the hell out of the server.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 4, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> I for one blame the full rep stuff. That shit's probably taxing the hell out of the server.



You and all of your rep complaints aren't doing the server any favours either, Sunny.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't edit my signature for some unknown reason. Haven't been able to for about 2-3 days now.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2013)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> I can't edit my signature for some unknown reason. Haven't been able to for about 2-3 days now.



Is the Edit Signature option missing for you?  If it is visible, what message do you get when you try to save the signature assuming that you get any message?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 6, 2013)

Dream said:


> Is the Edit Signature option missing for you?  If it is visible, what message do you get when you try to save the signature assuming that you get any message?



Sorry, Firefox is derping. I tried it in Google Chrome just now and it worked. The edit box is just blank in Firefox, until I add something else. I can Preview whatever I add in, though. Just that Firefox doesn't think I have a sig.


----------



## Asuka Langley Soryu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmm... It seems like there is something wrong with the verification image.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2013)

Asuka Langley Soryu said:


> Hmm... It seems like there is something wrong with the verification image.



Thanks for bringing it to our attention, I'll try to get Mbxx to fix it.


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Sep 14, 2013)

Hot problems xD


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm unable to edit my sig as well and thought something might have changed and my custom skin needed to be tweaked but I'm unable to edit (edit box is blank - no code for current sig is visible/there) in any of the standard skins and when I copy and paste my current info and try to save - the edit features are lost (see my current sig below - images should be in spoiler tags).  I can post screen shots if needed.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2013)

I would appreciate screenshots.


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2013)

1. screenshot showing 'blank' edit panel:



It's blank on both 'edit' modes - wysiwyg and code only

2. screenshot of copy paste current sig (lost original while trying to fix the first time) and adding 'spoiler tag' code:



3. screenshot after pressing Preview Signature:



^ k now I must have 'selected' just the right items to get the 'spoiler tag' code to transfer properly so it worked this time but because I can't see any code it's hit or miss (mostly miss :/).  Edit box is still empty even though the copy/paste 'edit' 'worked'.


****EDIT - unfortunately after 'saving' the above - my signature is now blank as you can see*****


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm having the same problem but with posts. Just tried copying the front page post for the Urouge FC, then when I tried to merge them it gave me a blank edit box.

I'm not even gonna test what preview + save does. Oh boy.


----------



## Xin (Sep 19, 2013)

I do not have that problem. 

What brower/OS are you using?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2013)

Does the problem happen in other browsers as well?


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2013)

Firefox.

But I haven't had this problem till today and I didn't update my browser in over a month so I doubt it has much to do with that.


----------



## Xin (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmm ok, tested with IE. 

Have the same problem there. 

Not in Chrome tho (Chrome <3)


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2013)

in Chrome no wysiwyg/code button visible - locked in code and also changes are not saved (tried twice).


----------



## Xin (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, didn't try to save it with chrome.


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2013)

Also strange that one of the tries at saving my sig does show only on the post above   

(ok and now...)

nothing has changed in the editor entry panel though - still blank and doesn't look like it's accepting changes...


----------



## Zenith (Sep 19, 2013)

i just tried adding a random line in my sig: kenneth does not love chocolate, and i don't seem to have any problems in editing it out

or does this glitch affect only images? 

also Opera masterrace reporting in

edit: so i just tried adding an image and everything is fine


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2013)

^it's adding/changing anything and starting with the fact that nothing shows at all in the sig entry panel to 'edit' yet the preview does show above.  You can see my screen shots last page in a previous post.  It's weird though that what I have now 'took' at one point but doesn't show on all posts and changes to what I have now don't 'save' or it gets wiped out.

Also should have mentioned the obligatory I've cleared all my browser caches.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 19, 2013)

Are we all x64 bit browser users by any chance? My Chrome is x32 and I can atleast see the stuff in my edit box whereas my Cyberfox is x64 and be derping.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, 64 bitfag reporting in


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2013)

yep 64-bit here as well


----------



## Elle (Sep 21, 2013)

Also having similar issues posting - type post in advanced editor, press preview (looks fine) but post content is lost in edit box and unable to 'submit reply' - says post is too short (because the content has been deleted on preview...)

ss: [sp][/sp]


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2013)

*REALLY* need to find the solution to this 'blank' (advanced) edit box issue for posting (and signature edit)... Am unable to see anything 'quoted' in edit box, using multi-quote in a thread and then hit quote for last one - normally the advanced post ediit panel is displayed with all quoted posts to be responded too.  My edit box is blank as in all my previous examples.  Please help!


EDIT - just attempted to add a new member to the SN fc and am unable to - again the edit box is blank


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2013)

I've tried to replicate the problem myself but I'm having no luck on that front. 

What extensions do you use for your browser(s)?  Have you tried upgrading your Flash version or rolling back to an older version?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 26, 2013)

Downgrade to a x32 browser? 

In all seriousness, that's the only thing I can think, given how 3 of us have admitted to using x64 browsers and I have no problems when I NF on my x32 Chrome.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 26, 2013)

Elle said:


> *REALLY* need to find the solution to this 'blank' (advanced) edit box issue for posting (and signature edit)... Am unable to see anything 'quoted' in edit box, using multi-quote in a thread and then hit quote for last one - normally the advanced post ediit panel is displayed with all quoted posts to be responded too.  My edit box is blank as in all my previous examples.  Please help!
> 
> 
> EDIT - just attempted to add a new member to the SN fc and am unable to - again the edit box is blank


I'll try to do that for you. Leave the name here.

Anyway it looks like this only happens for certain pages. I can merge/edit a lot of posts, threads, and my sig. However, the Urouge FC's first post gives me trouble.

There's a new thread now so I'll test if I can edit that post now.
Edit: nope.


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Kenneth - the new member is 'Miss Happy'

Turns out that Firefox _is_ a 32-bit _only_ browser (silly of me to think that because I have a 64-bit OS that the browser would have/and install a like version).  One other thing I tried because I hadn't before was deleting the forum cookies (only cleared cache) in case they were corrupted and still no difference.

These are the plugins I have installed and are current:

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2013)

Does disabling all of them fix the problem?


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2013)

Disabled every plugin listed - restarted Firefox and still 'empty' advanced edit box when trying to respond to multi-quote posts, editing a current post and editing sig.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2013)

Can you download Cyberfox, a 64-bit variant of Firefox, and see if the problem persists there for you?


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2013)

Installed Cyberfox and created brand new profiles for both Cyberfox (it initally launches within (?) Firefox and uses the same profile (as Firefox) and for Firefox - so both fresh and new - no cookies, bookmarks, caches, plugins, add-ons etc...

There is no difference - still get the blank screen in (advanced edit panels).

Dream - I'd be willing to give you or an admin or anyone who might be able to figure this out on the forums end my forum password for testing purposes.  (will change it later when/if the problem is figured out)

EDIT - I do need to clarify that all along it's not ALL posts that I can't edit but naturally the one's I need to (e.g. post #4 in ) is blank and so #3 but #2 appears intact and then the #1 OP is also 'blank'... so there appears to be no rhyme or reason.  Also depending on which posts in the FC I click on for multi-post response, sometimes the edit box shows the quoted posts but most of the time not - very confusing I know - it is for me to :/.  Also my sig edit box is ALWAYS blank now.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 27, 2013)

could it be a malware of some sort? i don't know, something like what happened when Gooba opened up the full rep history


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't think so - scan was clean and same issues when I access NF from a different computer than my home desktop.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 27, 2013)

well shit, what a clusterfuck


----------



## Zenith (Sep 30, 2013)

so i just tried messing up with images and shit on my sig, and when i use the default forum function to add images the one that gives the ( both tags with caps lock on) and click preview nothing changes, and it goes blank( same thing that happens to Elle)

so i tried manually entering the img code this way:


----------



## Zenith (Sep 30, 2013)

so Elle try editing stuff manually, be it a youtube link, img, or text within quote tags and see what happens. that is what worked for me at least


----------



## Elle (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ I'm afraid to lose what I have...;p  XD  


Trying now

EDIT - no manually entering code doesn't change anything - still advanced edit box is still blank :/.  Thanks for trying though


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am getting slowdowns


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

Just go this warning when trying to go to page 18 of the Naruto Chapter 649 Prediction thread.


----------



## Xin (Oct 2, 2013)

Same problem here. 

Good guy chrome preventing further damage.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

The warning appears to be originating from Theos's signature, which is an image that comes from the site metalsucks.net, which has been listed as suspicious by google.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you two still experiencing it or has Theos(?) changed his signature?


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

Dream said:


> Are you two still experiencing it or has Theos(?) changed his signature?



He changed it after I messaged him about it, it's all good.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 3, 2013)

Srry for the inconvenience guys; didn't know about it either. Luckily, it was a false alarm from Google, so no real damage was done.

"To anyone who is getting a malware alert from MetalSucks today: we have scrubbed our site top to bottom and we assure you that our site does not have any malware. We have been erroneously labeled by Google and are in the process of addressing the issue with them. In the meantime we assure you that our site is 100% safe to visit. Thank you." ()


----------



## Immortal (Oct 3, 2013)

Ugh, I'm having issues on multiple browsers. 



Immortal said:


> Ugh, I dunno what the problem is but a couple weeks ago I complained about NF not working for me on my browser, Opera, which is my favorite browser by far.
> 
> So I decided to use Chrome when I used NF, and altered between two browsers. To this day, NF still looks ugly as fuck on Opera, I'll screencap it here.
> 
> ...





And now that I'm using FireFox its taking at least a full minute to load my pages when they usually load instantly 

And I also tried deleting my cookies and cache, the forum looks the same on both browsers.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2013)

Can you try upgrading Flash or rolling back to a prior version?


----------



## Immortal (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually now that you mention it, I haven't updated my Opera in a while maybe I should try that


----------



## Immortal (Oct 4, 2013)

Nope, that didn't help. And I'm pretty positive my flash is up to date, but I'll obviously go double check anyways. Keep in mind that the forum looks perfect on Mozilla for me right now, tabs just take much longer to load because Mozilla sucks compared to Opera/Chrome.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 4, 2013)

Updated the flash, problem is still there. Still looks like the original screenshot.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2013)

What extensions are you currently using if any for Chrome and/or Opera?

Have you tried using Opera Next?


----------



## Immortal (Oct 4, 2013)

What is Opera next? Do I just look it up in the extensions?

Um for Chrome I'm pretty sure I'm only using ad blockers. I'll take a screenshot of the addons for Opera.

[SP]

[/SP]

[SP]

[/SP]

[SP]
[/SP]


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2013)

Opera Next is essentially a beta version of future Opera releases.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 11, 2013)

The Orange forum Skin has had some issues lately with the border comercials overlapping forum posts that do not fit regular size.(Usually pics under spoiler tags)

Not having the issue with the regular skin, but the regular is less relaxing for the eyes


----------



## Shiny (Oct 14, 2013)

i have a problem for more than one month already

most of the images aren't working for me in the NF, i can't see most of the smiles

when there's a link to a image i can't see it,just if i open the link,imgur images do not work to me too...


i tried to clean my cookies and cashe but didn't help,this problem just happens in my firefox


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 14, 2013)

Shiny said:


> i have a problem for more than one month already
> 
> most of the images aren't working for me in the NF, i can't see most of the smiles
> 
> ...



Have you tried using other browsers?


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2013)

Shiny said:


> i have a problem for more than one month already
> 
> most of the images aren't working for me in the NF, i can't see most of the smiles
> 
> ...



Does it happen in a variant of Firefox such as Firefox Nightly or Pale Moon(64-bit browser)?


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 15, 2013)

FORUM PROBLEMS STILL EXIST

PREET EXPERIMENT IS A FAILURE

DEADMIN PREET


----------



## Thomas Edison (Oct 15, 2013)

Mobile ads make this site *borderline unusable* on a phone. Tone it down a bit. I can't even close the ads that pop up, and every time I start typing they take over the screen so it takes me easily ten tries just to start typing. Can't tell you how many times my phone has tried to install Candy Crush. Unbelievably user unfriendly.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2013)

This site really needs to get with the times and make the website mobile friendly.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

Uncertain where to plop this but this place runs on the vBulletin skeleton, non?


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Uncertain where to plop this but this place runs on the vBulletin skeleton, non?



Not something for us to be overtly concerned with.  



> A potential exploit vector has been found in the vBulletin 4.1+ and 5+ installation directories. Our developers are investigating this issue at this time. If deemed necessary we will release the necessary patches. In order to prevent this issue on your vBulletin sites, it is recommended that you delete the install directory for your installation. The directories that should be deleted are:
> 
> 4.X - /install/
> 5.X - /core/install
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

What version does NF use?  How behind the latest version is it?


----------



## Thomas Edison (Oct 16, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> What version does NF use?  How behind the latest version is it?



It's quite old at this point. Running 3.8.* I think


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2013)

Thomas Edison said:


> It's quite old at this point. Running 3.8.* I think



We run on Vbulletin 3.7.2


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> We run on Vbulletin 3.7.2



....as shown at the bottom of every page.  Thanks.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 17, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Have you tried using other browsers?




it works perfectly in other browsers but i want my firefox 



Dream said:


> Does it happen in a variant of Firefox such as Firefox Nightly or Pale Moon(64-bit browser)?






Nightly same thing but pale moon all images works perfectly


----------



## Immortal (Oct 17, 2013)

Feel lucky, Shiny. FF sucks compared to Opera and even Chrome imo, I'm stuck using FF while FF is the only one you can't use, if only we could trade problems


----------



## Zenith (Oct 20, 2013)

Opera is key , Opera is the answer for all your browser problems

/shameless advertising


----------



## Immortal (Oct 20, 2013)

Except for when its not


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2013)

Experiencing some problems every time I surfing Narutoforum. I always got re-directed to other websites when I try to read some threads. 

Is it supposed to be normal? or it is my computer's fault?

Also, my narutoforum (not always) looks like this:



I mean the side bar ads.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

^ Get Adblock Plus.

If you are using Internet Explorer, please trash your Computer, buy a new one, then install Adblock Plus of either Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> ^ Get Adblock Plus.
> 
> If you are using Internet Explorer, please trash your Computer, buy a new one, then install Adblock Plus of either Chrome or Firefox.



You know what? Would people kindly stop with the "just get addblock" bs?
*Firstly*: Are the ads *supposed* to be there in the first place? If so, just say so _first_ and _then_ recommend adblock.

*Secondly*: If they're *not* supposed to be there then _it's the responsibility of the site owners to make sure they're gone, since it's content on their site that shouldn't be there and is being put there by someone/something else._

*Thirdly*: People need to stop shouting "get browser X" as a solution to problems. Either give a solution that *doesn't* involve needlessly changing our brower of choice just because you yourself are a part of BrowserX-Master-Race. It's not helpful in any way shape or form, just annoying seeing others trashtalk your browser. It's like asking for help on why my car doesn't work and just get people telling me to buy a new one instead. 

There are tons of ads lately, I've even gotten audio ads that start automatically and need to be directly muted by clicking on them. I'm fine with ads on the site, I'm not selfish enough to block them because they're there for a reason. I prefer supporting my sites of choice, thank you very much, so I'm generally fine with the ads everywhere, but not the ones with audio. They're exceedingly annoying and I actually have to locate where on my page the ad is every time they appear, forcing me to waste entire minutes in total on hunting down the ad before I can even begin reading the thread.

The most annoying ads are the banner ads that show up in literally every single page on the site. *In the middle of the screen. Covering literally a good 1/10 of the center of the screen from being viewed.* Not only that, but I can't click on the "go to latest post" links anymore because guess what? *The banner's in the way.*

I'm pretty sure these problems aren't intentional, and since I've seen others have them, I'm confident this is not entirely on the user's end. I use Internet explorer yes, because I find it has way better features that I desire when compared to all other browsers I've tried. (And I've been trained in web-design, so I've tested dozens.) Don't tell me just to switch browsers, I will not, and this is a problem that exists on the site, thus you cannot just ignore it and tell the people who have it to deal with it.


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sig edit is still not working - edit input panel continues to be blank (all evidence and tried theories have been posted here previously above) - makes it a royal pain to try and update it and especially make any formatting changes.  

Also still having random issues where quoted posts don't show in Advanced edit box.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 1, 2013)

The quick style chooser doesn't work ._.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 1, 2013)

My theme just disappeared.

I just clicked on a new page of a thread and I went from Kakashi to Standard. How the hell?


----------



## sworder (Nov 1, 2013)

the fuck is this shitty skin?

I want Akatsuki back


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2013)

Classic skin is best skin.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2013)

The default skin is raping my eyes

fix this pls.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yJymdkB1u_s[/YOUTUBE]

I hate this default skin


Fix the style chooser please


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

So the skin problem isn't just me?


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2013)

omg my eyes,this skin


----------



## Magician (Nov 1, 2013)

ugggghhh, what is this shit.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 1, 2013)

I just now found out about it because MBxx didn't tell me before doing it, and a skin being disabled doesn't prevent me from using it.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 1, 2013)

bring the orange skin  back


----------



## Xin (Nov 1, 2013)

This hurts my eyes.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 1, 2013)

Please refer to the notice and new thread I just posted.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 1, 2013)

So this malicious code is only effecting the old skins?


----------



## Xin (Nov 1, 2013)

Is there a way to let us at least  use the orange skin?


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2013)

omg tazmo!!!


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh god not the default skin, god help us all.

Where are you Orange!


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

Reznor said:


> I just now found out about it because MBxx didn't tell me before doing it, and a skin being disabled doesn't prevent me from using it.



Being an admin sure is wonderful.  



Patchouli said:


> So this malicious code is only effecting the old skins?



It seems to only be one old skin, they just don't know which one at the moment.  Might be the Akatsuki skin, it has a different vbulletin_global.js file than the other skins.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2013)

WTF, Give me my Sasuke skin back. this new skin burns.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2013)

aww and i wanted to panic for once


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> Being an admin sure is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to only be one old skin, they just don't know which one at the moment.  Might be the Akatsuki skin, it has a different vbulletin_global.js file than the other skins.



I see. Thank you. :33


----------



## Lmao (Nov 1, 2013)

Can we at least have orange skin ba-

H-he logged out... all hope is lost


----------



## Felt (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah he won't be back for months.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 1, 2013)

insane111 said:


> Where are you Orange!



​


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2013)

so do we just get comfy with this skin or rage against the machine?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 1, 2013)

I switched over to default to feel your plight, then I grew tired of it and switched back.


----------



## Xin (Nov 1, 2013)

Tazmo is like a natural disaster.

He doesn't come often around, but when he does he leaves a mess.

We will just have to live with this.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 1, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I miss my One Piece skin. Now I have to look at Naruto....


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 1, 2013)

>used the orange skin for half a decade
>suddenly log on
>default
>this piece of shit
>can't switch back

TAZMO I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD DUDE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2013)

This skin sucks ass. I at least hope the Akatsuki skin gets fixed from all of this.


----------



## Xin (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think we will ever get the Akatsuki skin back if it is true what Dream says.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 1, 2013)

AAAGH MY EYES

TAZMO WHAT HAVE YOU DONE


----------



## Lmao (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Reznor (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey, does anyone know how long it's customary to wait before declaring martial law?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2013)

*complains endlessly*

My sweet Kakashi skin. It was incomplete, half of the images were gone, but nothing that adblock didn't resolve. Now how do I fix this craptastic default skin? I can't.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Nov 1, 2013)

This skin. 
*clicks endlessly on style chooser*
  ​


----------



## Sabi (Nov 1, 2013)

BRING ME BACK MY SASUKE SKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Succubus (Nov 1, 2013)

wow what an awful skin


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2013)

> I just now found out about it because MBxx didn't tell me before doing it, and a skin being disabled doesn't prevent me from using it.





Dream said:


> Being an admin sure is wonderful.



You lucky bastards.

Seriously though, does anyone actually like the default skin? I've always been curous to see a poll about it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2013)

Terrible fucking skin is terrible.



Kenneth said:


> >used the orange skin for half a decade
> >suddenly log on
> >default
> >this piece of shit
> ...


----------



## Sabi (Nov 1, 2013)

HOLY SHIT, SUDDENLY WHEN I DON'T SEE SASUKE ALL THE TIME THIS FORUM SURE DOES LOOK LIKE A PIECE  OF SHIT.


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 1, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> The quick style chooser doesn't work ._.



Same here. :S


----------



## KevKev (Nov 1, 2013)

This skin though.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope this gets fixed soon. No offense but this skin we are stuck with looks like crap. Bring back the Sasuke skin (I don't even like Sasuke much, but blue is the best color).


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2013)

Now to switch Nardo with Kakashi...


----------



## Lavender (Nov 1, 2013)

I dont think the skin looks bad persay....it just *feels* bad.


Everything is wider, and slightly harder to keep track of.

The old skin might have been overly simple, but fuck it, that's what i liked about it. Simplistic is my jam, brothers.

But i hope it can be fixed soon.  If not exactly as the old one, atleast as close as possible.​


----------



## Sabi (Nov 1, 2013)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO NAVIGATE THROUGH THIS FORUM ANYMORE


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 1, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> >used the orange skin for half a decade
> >suddenly log on
> >default
> >this piece of shit
> ...




I couldn't remember the last time I changed skins


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I dotn think the skin looks bad persay....it just *feels* bad.
> 
> 
> Everything is wider, and slightly harder to keep track of.
> ...



Yeah the width actually bugs me more than anything. Text is a lot easier to read when it's nice and compacted.

I run at 1920x1080, but even at that resolution I find it uncomfortably wide on a 28" monitor.


----------



## Burke (Nov 1, 2013)

secretly trying to get us to use the shitty default skin
clever


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 1, 2013)

*sigh* can't we at least have the no skin skin?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 1, 2013)

Wait, is there no malicious code?!

Well played, Tazmo


----------



## Reznor (Nov 1, 2013)

There's a publically joinage group called "no skin" that removes many effects.


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2013)

-sobs because awful skin is awful-


----------



## Immortal (Nov 1, 2013)

Kakashi skin is gone and my phone keeps opening random Internet pages and random App Store pages when I visit the site >.> very annoying


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2013)

Reznor said:


> There's a publically joinage group called "no skin" that removes many effects.


Ok this helps a bit, thanks

I might not be forced to take a hiatus from this place after all

whoever bought that ugly ass skin got robbed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 1, 2013)

When this skin was first introduced I really did give it an honest chance after all I was acclimated to the 'Orange' skin for a very long time. After a couple of weeks I gave up because even on a wide screen monitor it just feels so bad and all the white hurts the eyes. They also forgot to increase the font size or take a look at how things look at a visual level or work at a practical level.

Get rid of this shit. Please.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 1, 2013)

This skin's pretty bad. Too much space wasted with these rounded corners and borders inside borders.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2013)

No skin removes some of the pain

But not enough

Not nearly enough 

Really, the layout is just bad, the color scheme unappealing, the banner bland, and it's just generally actively unpleasant to deal with.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 1, 2013)

Orange skin is back. I can see peace.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

Orange skin is back.  INB4 Tazmo removes Reznor's skin powers.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 1, 2013)

Dream looked through the Orange skin and it isn't from a different site so it should be fine. 

It's back on. If anything weird happens, let me know.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 1, 2013)

It's back?!  


Oh maaaaaahh gaaaaaaawhhhd.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 1, 2013)

Good. Fuck the other skins especially the new default one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 1, 2013)

Wait so do we need to be in the no skin! group membership then?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Wait so do we need to be in the no skin! group membership then?



You can leave that usergroup.


----------



## Sabi (Nov 1, 2013)

Great! 


Now bring back the sasuke skin


----------



## Masaki (Nov 1, 2013)

The loss of the One Piece skin is detrimental to my workflow.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm using a custom skin that is meant for Kakashi Beta, so it screws everything up.

Edit: Orange fixes most of it, thank the gods.

Edit 2: Changed backed to default because I couldn't stand the half my monitor being background.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2013)

just bring back kakashi plz


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you skin gods for restoring the only skin that matters.

White- Orange power!


----------



## Cord (Nov 1, 2013)

Awaiting the return of Sasuke-kun skin.

​


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> just bring back kakashi plz



This please, I don't like the Kakashi skin, but I need it to use my custom skins.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Edit 2: Changed backed to default because I couldn't stand the half my monitor being background.



Try pressing ctrl and + (firefox / chrome). It zooms in. ctrl and - zooms out and ctrl and 0 resets everything.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Try pressing ctrl and + (firefox / chrome). It zooms in. ctrl and - zooms out and ctrl and 0 resets everything.



Thanks, but I didn't get a high resolution monitor so I can zoom in and look at pixels all day.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Thanks, but I didn't get a high resolution monitor so I can zoom in and look at pixels all day.



You can use custom CSS, Stylish for Firefox/Chrome will help with this, to alter the width of the Orange skin. 


```
.page
{
	width: 1550px !important;
	
}
```

The width can be altered to whatever you like.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 1, 2013)

Can we get a *spoiler button* for the Orange Skin please?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2013)

Orange looks like ass after years of Akatsuki skin.

But looks less like ass than that default one.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Fuck you, it's magnificent.





Bontakun said:


> Can we get a *spoiler button* for the Orange Skin please?



I second what this cape-wearing legendary man says.

I'm seconding it so much that I'm also thirding it.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> You can use custom CSS, Stylish for Firefox/Chrome will help with this, to alter the width of the Orange skin.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Dream, you're a....


----------



## Immortal (Nov 1, 2013)

It'll be back with time, just use the orange skin for now dude.


----------



## lacey (Nov 2, 2013)

Got my Naruto-kun back. Awww yeeeaaaah.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm getting a weird ad on my phone when I go here on the orange skin that I can't escape from without closing the browser entirely. I can't even use the menu to go to my bookmarks and select a different website.

It's a popup about Chloe122 or something wanting to chat with me.  

Never happened before today. Is that related to the redirect code or is this just an annoying ad?



Edit: It doesn't appear when I use the default.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems like less of a problem specifically with the Orange skin and more of an ad problem with how the ad displays on phones.  I've just received that ad on the default skin.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 2, 2013)

been noticing a lot of Vbulletin forums have been getting hacked since August


----------



## ice77 (Nov 2, 2013)

*I was in real shock here when I discovered that Sasuke skin has been removed. Sucks that it had to be done. I hope it will get fixed eventually since I can't say I enjoy any other skins besides that one. 

Not to mention it goes perfect with my blue style of posting. Hope this problem won't stay for long and you guys will be able to detect and fix the problem. *


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2013)

NF sucks without Kakashi skin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *I was in real shock here when I discovered that Sasuke skin has been removed. Sucks that it had to be done. I hope it will get fixed eventually since I can't say I enjoy any other skins besides that one.
> 
> Not to mention it goes perfect with my blue style of posting. Hope this problem won't stay for long and you guys will be able to detect and fix the problem. *



Gotta pretty fully agree with this.

At first I thought it was my browser on crack.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 2, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Can we get a *spoiler button* for the Orange Skin please?





Kenneth said:


> ^ Fuck you, it's magnificent.
> 
> I second what this cape-wearing legendary man says.
> 
> I'm seconding it so much that I'm also thirding it.



Made a thread about it 





Dream said:


> Seems like less of a problem specifically with the Orange skin and more of an ad problem with how the ad displays on phones.  I've just received that ad on the default skin.



This is a problem for me too. Ads on NF can exploit phone browsers to redirect or prompt you to install an ap. I'm using Chrome for Android.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 2, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Made a thread about it



>implying my hiraishin isn't fast enough


----------



## Bioness (Nov 2, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> This is a problem for me too. Ads on NF can exploit phone browsers to redirect or prompt you to install an ap. I'm using Chrome for Android.


Get Firefox for your phone then install adblock, this will fix all of that .


----------



## Lady Hinata (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank God we at least got Orange skin back. My eyes don't hurt anymore! :33


----------



## Sabi (Nov 2, 2013)

Is the staff still working on getting the other skins back?


----------



## Immortal (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, they are. In the coming days we should see them returning.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Keep up the good work guys. 

Aizen believes in you my dear mods(not that this ruckus wasn't part of his plan or anything).*


----------



## KidTony (Nov 3, 2013)

So the skins went away for while to be "fixed" right? More like a guise to drop ridiculous life-size adds of semi-naked anime chicks to both sizes of my skin.

fucking awful


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hoping this problem gets resolved quickly. I want my Kakashi skin back. Naruto and Orange skin burns my eyes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 4, 2013)

Was the Akatsuki skin ever fixed?

I'd been using the Kakashi skin ever since that one broke, it's literally the only other good skin.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 4, 2013)

I am on the old naruto skin and these ads on both sides of the screen are blocking up the forum


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 4, 2013)

kakashi plz ._.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'd been using the Kakashi skin, it's literally the only good skin.



Fixed that for you, because you were wrong.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 4, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU

Here we go again? Orange vanished on me


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I know what I'll be doing today. Not looking at this god awful skin. Thanks, whichever of you both is doing this shit.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2013)

Not even the no skin group provides peace from this evil


----------



## insane111 (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh it came back, my eyes have been saved.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 4, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Well I know what I'll be doing today. Not looking at this god awful skin. Thanks, whichever of you both is doing this shit.





Zaru said:


> Not even the no skin group provides peace from this evil


----------



## Cord (Nov 4, 2013)

The _No Skin_ is a good option.


----------



## Xin (Nov 4, 2013)

Whoever fixed the orange skin sould've edited KENNETHFORUMS in the banner. 

I would use.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 5, 2013)

krory said:


> Fixed that for you, because you were wrong.



krory pls, Akatsuki skin will always be the eternal GOAT forum skin.

Kakashi skin is the best for late night browsing though, every other skin is so bright.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 6, 2013)

*It seems this will take some more time. *


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 6, 2013)

Im getting re-directs away from NF on the default skin, though its never when im at the main page. (always when im browsing at work thru my ipod. Im guessing my AV is keeping it from affecting my browsing here @ home)

It's always inside threads, so im wondering if its somebody's sig, maybe?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2013)

Holy shit, the only skins close to being good are gone now. What fresh hell..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2013)

Status report?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Status report?



Soon?**


----------



## ice77 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Man what seemed to be days could turn into weeks. Writing code must not be fun atm. 

You can do it guys. I believe on you.*


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Status report?



There is nothing for me to report.  Tazmo hasn't talked to anyone of us about the skin redirect problem.  We have no idea when he is going to have the other skins inspected.  :/

Reznor and I took a risk by checking the Orange skin ourselves.  We're not too keen on checking and bringing back the other skins since Tazmo may very well take away Reznor's skin powers for bringing back the other skins on his own.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 8, 2013)

amg i cant browse this forum anymore


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like to report for the unholy default skin, occasionally when I hit the back button on either the browser or my mouse, I get redirected to a ad site.

I have both Adblock and Adblock+ and am using Chrome.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I would like to report for the unholy default skin, occasionally when I hit the back button on either the browser or my mouse, I get redirected to a ad site.
> 
> I have both Adblock and Adblock+ and am using Chrome.



Something like this?:


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Exactly that, although as soon as I see it I instinctively hit forward and back again.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dream said:


> There is nothing for me to report.  Tazmo hasn't talked to anyone of us about the skin redirect problem.  We have no idea when he is going to have the other skins inspected.  :/
> 
> Reznor and I took a risk by checking the Orange skin ourselves.  We're not too keen on checking and bringing back the other skins since Tazmo may very well take away Reznor's skin powers for bringing back the other skins on his own.



*So Dream are you saying that other skins won't make it back? Is this a permanent thing with only 2 skins available? *


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Exactly that, although as soon as I see it I instinctively hit forward and back again.



Seems like something that Tazmo added but I'll inform him of it just in-case it isn't. 



ice77 said:


> *So Dream are you saying that other skins won't make it back? Is this a permanent thing with only 2 skins available? *



I'm saying that I have no idea when/if they might be brought back.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 9, 2013)

Dream said:


> Seems like something that Tazmo added but I'll inform him of it just in-case it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that I have no idea when/if they might be brought back.


 

I think it's the adblock itself, heard it while ago they planning to give chance for ads.

i clicked youtube stuff, it poped up, it so unusual.

or it is chrome
since I remove adblock it still happen


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2013)

wibisana said:


> I think it's the adblock itself, heard it while ago they planning to give chance for ads.
> 
> i clicked youtube stuff, it poped up, it so unusual.
> 
> ...



It stopped occurring for me regardless of my browser and adblock settings.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> It stopped occurring for me regardless of my browser and adblock settings.



yeah i just fixed it self... i dont know what was wrong


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm saying that I have no idea when/if they might be brought back.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait, what?!


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

The forum wouldn't load for me for about 30 minutes. It seems better now though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 14, 2013)

Olivia said:


> The forum wouldn't load for me for about 30 minutes. It seems better now though.



Same, seems some posts were deleted though or something? I don't know.. Before I got off there were a ton of new posts and now when it loaded again everything is old news ;P


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 15, 2013)

At any rate, is anybody else aware of random words having links to e-bay all of a sudden?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> At any rate, is anybody else aware of random words having links to e-bay all of a sudden?



You likely installed an ad program recently.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 15, 2013)

The stupid ad software had the malicious exploits in it. MBxx or Tazmo changed some stuff, so they may have listened.


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 15, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> At any rate, is anybody else aware of random words having links to e-bay all of a sudden?



Check your addons (if you are using Firefox or Chrome), something may have slipped in and is adding ads link everywhere.


If you are using Internet Explorer, go stand in the corner for 30 minutes.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 16, 2013)

Your precious other skins are back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Akatsuki skin. 

This can't be real


----------



## Cord (Nov 16, 2013)

Sasuke-kun skin is back. Hooray!


----------



## Zenith (Nov 16, 2013)

i don't know about you guys but i had no problems whatsoever with the Sasori custom skin
or is this issue going on with the default skins only' if so why use default in the first place with so many kick ass custom skins


----------



## Xin (Nov 16, 2013)

Did they finally decide to give Dream admin powers when they were online yesterday?


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 16, 2013)

TYTYTYTY!!!

*bows a lot*

I got sick of eye-melting orange skin many years ago and found Sasuke skin very nice for my eyes (beside blue is my fav color).  Why is the orange skin the default color I'll never know but I bet it drives new people (excluding spam bots) to quit after just 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> Did they finally decide to give Dream admin powers when they were online yesterday?



Tazmo did give me admin powers yesterday. 

Anyways, if people don't want ads then they should use the shonen jump skin.


----------



## Xin (Nov 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> Tazmo did give me admin powers yesterday.
> 
> Anyways, if people don't want ads then they should use the shonen jump skin.



That shounen jump skin sounds awesome for mobile devices. Will try. 

And could you tell us what powers you have now? Like smiley, skin etc? Or is it secret?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmmm.

There's a thing that's been happening to me for a while now.

If I close the browser while on my User Cp all of the subscriptions show up as new next time I log in.

It sometimes happens if I'm not even on my User cp and if I close the browser while on another page


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 16, 2013)

Wilykat said:


> TYTYTYTY!!!
> 
> *bows a lot*
> 
> I got sick of eye-melting orange skin many years ago and found Sasuke skin very nice for my eyes (beside blue is my fav color).  Why is the orange skin the default color I'll never know but I bet it drives new people (excluding spam bots) to quit after just 2 or 3 minutes.



Clearly you just have terrible taste.


----------



## Xin (Nov 16, 2013)

Tested the shounen jump skin on my IPad. It's really a blessing. 

Went from this: 


To this:


----------



## Itachі (Nov 16, 2013)

You use Kissmanga?

I use Kissanime.


----------



## Xin (Nov 16, 2013)

Kissmanga best quality + one chapter on one page. 

Nothing beats that.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, it's pretty nice. Much better than the other new skin, which was just shoddy shite.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

I have the following admin powers:

-Blog Powers
-Notices
-Forums&Moderators
-Calendars
-Threads & Posts
-Thread Prefixes
-Attachments
-Everything involving Users/Usergroups (Except for Admin Permissions)/User Ranks/Reputations/User Albums/User Titles/User Profile Fields
-Avatars
-Post icons
-Smilies
-Custom BB Codes
-The Moderator Log (A rather rare one - Only Taxman had it previously I believe)


----------



## Xin (Nov 16, 2013)

Ah I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Oh thank you, thank you, thank you my dear staff members. My eyes finally stopped hurting. Uchiha Sasuke background is back brothers. Now I can keep posting in delight per usual. 

For a moment I thought this thing might last for months or something. Man hope this doesn't happen often and by often I obviously mean again.*


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 28, 2013)

There's one thing that's been really pissing me off recently since the Anime Channel was created.

On the main page the sections are listed in a different order than the actual order of the sections.

It is seriously annoying.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2013)

NO.
IT'S FINE.

GOD DAMN.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I guess we could put it in the right order.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2013)

Can we delete the old sections where anime and manga used to be?  It's annoying seeing them empty.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 30, 2013)

They are gone.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 3, 2013)

There's a problem on this forum, usernames are pink.

Can you guys fix this?


----------



## Lavender (Dec 3, 2013)

I think it's intentional.


Either way, the pink doesnt fit my name.

Seriously.

Give the Lav-Train the usertitle-color he deserves.

You know which one, admins.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2013)

test test

i am seeing my own username is its standard color. is this normal xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2013)

This should be permanent


----------



## Lavender (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh for fuck's sake. 


Make it purple, you ''adorable'' bastards.

The Lav-train demands it so.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2013)

Muk said:


> test test
> 
> i am seeing my own username is its standard color. is this normal xD


Mine is that too, it seems several members are unaffected by this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 3, 2013)

Can we keep usernames like this forever?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can we keep usernames like this forever?



Thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis. <3


----------



## Mako (Dec 3, 2013)

I approve of this.


----------



## Elle (Dec 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can we keep usernames like this forever?



and maybe surprise us with a different color once a month? X33


----------



## Lavender (Dec 3, 2013)

Elle said:


> and maybe surprise us with a different color once a month? X33



PUUUURPPPPLLEEEEEE. 

Seriously, i have no problem with the effects (love'em), but man, do i ever fucking hate pink.

Change it naow.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 3, 2013)

Why is my username taking the form of glitter and Pepto Bismol? Why?!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 3, 2013)

Please keep my name pink.


----------



## Xin (Dec 7, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Germans can't get drunk very easily!



That sure is true. 

I will prove that once again tonight.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2013)

504 error again at around 10PM EST last night.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> 504 error again at around 10PM EST last night.



Mbxx was informed the moment it occurred.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 8, 2013)

anyone else continuously having random advertisements blocking posts? I want a solution to it other then ad blocker. I can never read what people are saying.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2013)

Does it occur on a mobile phone?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 8, 2013)

no, it keeps happening on my lap top, but only when I come onto this site, nowhere else.


----------



## Xin (Dec 19, 2013)

Use the Shounen Jump Heroes skin on mobile devices.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2013)

The little icons telling me if a rep is a pos is missing. I can only see nulls.

That said, everyone only has half a green bar.

Akatsuki skin.


----------



## Vicotex (Dec 19, 2013)

Random ads around my posts


----------



## Bioness (Dec 22, 2013)

Problem:

This website has been loading slowing or doesn't load at all. It is only with this site. Yes, I've cleared my cache.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anyone keep getting popups that say scan your adroid for viruses or get directed to the app market? Its driving me nuts. Happens on both my phones and one is brand new with nothing on it so I know its not my old one. Also it only happens on this site never happens to sny other sites

-mobile phone of course


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 27, 2013)

Xin said:


> That sure is true.
> 
> I will prove that once again tonight.



He mean't Russians

who can drink you under a table




















..............





















Hold up

Huh?


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 27, 2013)

Why are the music bars showing up like this? This has been happening for like a month but have been too lazy to ask anyone but now it's kind of annoying. Help?


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2013)

Does it happen a different browser as well?  I'm seeing it as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 28, 2013)

I can see it fine on Mozilla but then the music doesn't load


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2013)

That's because the uploader of that video has disabled embedding.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay thanks I changed it and works fine now


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 1, 2014)

Havnt been able to get vm notifications at the mini-bar at the right corner for at least the past few days. Have to look at my own wall, or go into my cp, to see the notification/message.

Using akat. skin / explorer / simple ad-block (never been an issue w/ the notifcations and this before, i might add)

I can see them just fine when im browsing NF at work on my ipod. Just not here at home on my pc.

Edit: Apparently im unable to send pm's from the quick drop-down menu (via people's names or thru the link on their wall) either


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2014)

> Havnt been able to get vm notifications at the mini-bar at the right corner for at least the past few days. Have to look at my own wall, or go into my cp, to see the notification/message.
> 
> Using akat. skin / explorer / simple ad-block (never been an issue w/ the notifcations and this before, i might add)
> 
> I can see them just fine when im browsing NF at work on my ipod. Just not here at home on my pc.



So you don't get them when you are at home?  You don't see any number appear?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> So you don't get them when you are at home?  You don't see any number appear?



Nope. The only notification i get in the upper bar now is when i have a new PM, not a vm.

But the vm notifications show up just fine thru my ipod at work

And i just figured out the pm thing. I had to find my receipient's "contact info" tab on his wall (which is now hidden via a arrow link to the right) and i was able to send it out that way. Im used to just using the drop-down menu's from either their name on posts, or on their wall.

The hidden contact menu a new implimentation?


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2014)

Does that persist in other browsers at your home?  



> The hidden contact menu a new implimentation?



It isn't so much hidden as there isn't enough space for it to be shown.  I have a custom widescreen skin where it isn't hidden at all but if I turn if off and use the Orange/Akatsuki skin the contact tab will be hidden.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Does that persist in other browsers at your home?
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't so much hidden as there isn't enough space for it to be shown.  I have a custom widescreen skin where it isn't hidden at all but if I turn if off and use the Orange/Akatsuki skin the contact tab will be hidden.



What about the old drop-down menu that you could access from any post the user has made?

As for the browser question, im lazy and i dont bother with anything other then explorer. Havnt had any real reason to switch to another just yet.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, that should be working perfectly.  Try switching to the Orange skin to see if you still have that problem.

As for the different browser, it's best to check with another one to see if it is a problem that persists on your entire computer or is restricted to just one browser.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 3, 2014)

Skin problems again?

I was on Akatsuki skin responding to a thread.

When I posted it, it switched to the default skin.



I don't even see the option to change my skin anymore in the Edit Options section either.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

...........sigh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2014)

What the hell is up with the skins?

Did you press the wrong button again, Preet?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 3, 2014)

hey
what the fuck is this


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2014)

For fucks sake. This again?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Skin problems again?
> 
> I was on Akatsuki skin responding to a thread.
> 
> ...


happened to me too. The skin changed back to the default one after i changed my avy. And on top of that, i can't change skins either.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2014)

wtf is this shit???


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahhh. Universal issue I see.

Good.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 3, 2014)

Ugh, what's wrong with the skin again? Please fix it or at least make the Orange skin be the only available skin for the time being, because the current skin is being mean to my eyes.


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahhh. Universal issue I see.

Good.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 3, 2014)

I blame you for this preet


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jan 3, 2014)

oh my gawd this skin is bad ._.
I don't know which i had before but it was probably the best one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 3, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Ugh, what's wrong with the skin again? Please fix it or at least make the Orange skin be the only available skin for the time being, because the current skin is being mean to my eyes.



Mean to eyes. 

I have to make my browser full-screen to even see everything and it's irritating, because even then the lines are too long for reading to be easy. It's way too wide.


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol pika, I have the exact opposite issue.

Akatsuki, orange, and the others are too tight to be enjoyable .

Though the default is actually way too wide. The one piece one is the best compromise


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Current skin is too damn bright, and like the poster above me noted, everything is too wide


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 3, 2014)

The forum skin breaking isn't a problem, but it should be a crime that it defaults back to this one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2014)

Change the color all of this white is hell.
There is nothing Naruto about white anyway, so don't give that excuse


? said:


> Current skin is too damn bright, and like the poster above me noted, everything is too wide and small


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I blame you for this preet


This was literally my thought.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh god why.



PikaCheeka said:


> It's way too wide.





Moody said:


> too tight


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

In the meantime, might as well view this at 90%.

No way 100 is gonna work for everybody.

Seraph.. Crafty.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

awwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

That a custom skin gino?


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

Indeed  thanks to whoever made it in times like these one must be prepared


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 3, 2014)

Gino said:


> awwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



gentle dark as well? mah n-word


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

God, i need to get one

current skin makes my eyes watery if i look at it too long


----------



## ch1p (Jan 3, 2014)

*pitiful wail*


----------



## Magician (Jan 3, 2014)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2014)

It's straining my neck now.

Not even joking.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> *pitiful wail*


----------



## Rosi (Jan 3, 2014)

Where is my lovely Orange skin


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Where is my lovely Orange skin



This forum is hell now.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

Is this not orange enough for you?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> This forum is hell *now*.



This forum was always hell. Now it just has the look to go with it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Skin problems again?
> 
> I was on Akatsuki skin responding to a thread.
> 
> ...



The same thing happened to me.

I figured the skins were down for "maintenance" again.


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2014)

I honestly don't even care anymore.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

God fucking damn it!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 3, 2014)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY SAKURA SKIN THIS ONE'S TOO WIDE


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 3, 2014)

What happened to the Orange and Black?

This narutofourms style is just really uncomfortable.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> This forum was always hell. Now it just has the look to go with it.



It was the fun kind of hell 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> THIS ONE'S TOO WIDE


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 3, 2014)

Someone post a screencap for me, so I know what you guys are complaining about.

Cause, only difference I see is ads not being blocked at the top and bottom, Naruto at the top and everything being widescreen.

Unless, that is what you guys are complaining about... in which case, carry on the good fight.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS MY SAKURA SKIN THIS ONE'S TOO WIDE



That's actually just a problem with your monitor 


It is too small.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

BLAAZZZZZEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## insane111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Someone post a screencap for me, so I know what you guys are complaining about.
> 
> Cause, only difference I see is ads not being blocked at the top and bottom, Naruto at the top and everything being widescreen.
> 
> Unless, that is what you guys are complaining about... in which case, carry on the good fight.



The forum skins are broken/disabled again, everyone is stuck on the default skin (yuck)


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Someone post a screencap for me, so I know what you guys are complaining about.
> 
> Cause, only difference I see is ads not being blocked at the top and bottom, Naruto at the top and everything being widescreen.
> 
> Unless, that is what you guys are complaining about... in which case, carry on the good fight.



The brightness blinded you so you can't tell the difference.

Put some shades on and you'll see.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 3, 2014)

my            eyes


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 3, 2014)

insane111 said:


> The forum skins are broken/disabled again, everyone is stuck on the default skin (yuck)



Screencap would have been nice. >.>



Freddie Mercury said:


> The brightness blinded you so you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Put some shades on and you'll see.



There is no difference in brightness, though.

Which is why I asked for a screencap. >.>


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Almost tempted to wear a pair of shades because this skin is so fucking bright


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2014)

The Shounen Jump skin has gone on one amazing journey of consistently being fucked. lol


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 3, 2014)

After this surprise, I got a reminder of how bright the default skin is.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Tell me where you got your skin gino


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

Fucking Tazmo.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 3, 2014)

Gino said:


>





Cause I'm not seeing the problem and I'm not even using a custom skin.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cause I'm not seeing the problem and I'm not even using a custom skin.




I think you're misunderstanding the problem. If you use the default skin, then nothing has changed for you.

The problem is custom skins aren't working, so we're all stuck on the default skin with you


----------



## Zenith (Jan 3, 2014)

one second before the Sasori skin was fine, one second later it reverts to the orange skin. the background seems to have remained black, all icons are showing, but i can't stand the awful interface the forum has by default since everything feels so old, the rep bar, the online status icon, basically everything

at least the first time it happened it was only default skins, now this fuck up is so bad it even affects custom skins jesus my eyes


----------



## scerpers (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Cause I'm not seeing the problem and I'm not even using a custom skin.



"hurr look at me i'm being cool with legitamite problem with the forum that other people have issues with. clearly they are wrong and i am right. i'm gonna go stick 10 or 12 dicks in my fat asshole, shake up all the cum in there, shit it out in a martini glass and then drink it. because i'm such a huge piece of shit" - You


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

Seems like the skins were disabled because of some really stupid DCMA issues.  Tazmo is working on sorting out those issues.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the problem. If you use the default skin, then nothing has changed for you.
> 
> The problem is custom skins aren't working, so we're all stuck on the default skin with you


You can semi solve your problem on this page.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Skin problems again?
> 
> I was on Akatsuki skin responding to a thread.
> 
> ...



same here. 

Also, I'm trying to upload pictures but it doesn't work.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 3, 2014)

Scorp A Derp said:


> "hurr look at me i'm being cool with legitamite problem with the forum that other people have issues with. clearly they are wrong and i am right. i'm gonna go stick 10 or 12 dicks in my fat asshole, shake up all the cum in there, shit it out in a martini glass and then drink it. because i'm such a huge piece of shit" - You



I'm not fat, though.

Also, legitimate*

Now, you can add grammar Nazi in there somewhere for better accuracy.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 3, 2014)

Why is the Orange skin the only one that gives posts those nice textured backgrounds, anyway? Those are nice.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> Also, I'm trying to upload pictures but it doesn't work.



What do you mean by uploading pictures?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> What do you mean by uploading pictures?



on my profile, there's a picture section, i'm trying to upload pictures and the screen sends me a message that says the server is down, something like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2014)

fuck this gay Earth


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> on my profile, there's a picture section, i'm trying to upload pictures and the screen sends me a message that says the server is down, something like that.



Hmm, it works for me.  Try using a different browser.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 3, 2014)

ok thanks.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 3, 2014)

What happened to those damn skins? I want my classic orange skin back, dammit!


----------



## SLB (Jan 3, 2014)

Well you're all getting shitty ass default and had better like it.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Moody said:


> Well you're all getting shitty ass default and had better like it.



I'm still baffled as to why a skin that  99% of the forum despises is the default. Even most of the admins/mods seem to hate it from what I've seen.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 3, 2014)

Moody said:


> Well you're all getting shitty ass default and had better like it.



My custom skins says fuck you.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

Moody said:


> Well you're all getting shitty ass default and had better like it.




Speak for yourself playa.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 3, 2014)

....Who fucked up the skins again and whom do I need to slash for retribution?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I'm still baffled as to why a skin that  99% of the forum despises is the default. Even most of the admins/mods seem to hate it from what I've seen.



Because rarely does Tazmo give a shit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2014)

There's one very good way of relieving all the people complaining here is to use the money that the owners make to actually get a decent, not even a good, just a decent design.

This design is so damn rubbish it's unbelievable that it actually made it onto the ineternetz. We've been complaining about this shit since its debut.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> This design is so damn rubbish it's unbelievable that it actually made it onto the ineternetz.



You say that, but then I've seen Google's designs...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2014)

*fuck the default skin post*


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jan 3, 2014)

Can this shit not be fixed so that the default functions as well as the others and doesn't stretch it all to hell?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2014)

At least we're all in this together


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You say that, but then I've seen Google's designs...



At lease Google designs don't have missing elements that they just leave out and do nothing to it.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> At least we're all in this together



That isn't true, admins can still use all the disabled skins.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> At least we're all in this together





Dream said:


> That isn't true, admins can still use all the disabled skins.



[YOUTUBE]r2FUlrAEmzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> At lease Google designs don't have missing elements that they just leave out and do nothing to it.



Then please tell me what the point of the thumbs down button on Youtube comments are now.

As far as I can tell, that does literally nothing.


EDIT: Oh that's right, because now it's tied to the social media "+1" system.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know about other browsers, but in Firefox it's easy to change the background/text colors by going to Tools>Options>Content>Colors. That's what I did to prevent my retinas from being annihilated by the searing brightness. Then to quickly revert back to normal, just check "allow pages to choose their own colors".


----------



## Bansai (Jan 3, 2014)

Since this isn't the first time we had problems with the skin, why not picking a default skin that looks less horrible? I mean really, whenever I have to see this horrible default skin, I feel like making a screenshot and printing it out just so I can do this.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 3, 2014)

Skin problems _again?_

​


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 3, 2014)

This ugly skin again? Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2014)

> As many of you may have already noticed, only the default forum skin is available for use. The other skins were disabled due to some *DCMA* issues that Tazmo is currently dealing with. At this point we have no idea as to when the issues will be resolved but hopefully we'll be able to restore the other skins soon.



.

Assuming you're referring to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, that should be DMCA not DCMA.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> Assuming you're referring to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, that should be DMCA not DCMA.



Yes, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dodge the DMCA nazi's by creating an "enabled skins" user group, and only let people with X amount of posts join 

Or something like that.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Dodge the DMCA nazi's by creating an "enabled skins" user group, and only let people with X amount of posts join
> 
> Or something like that.



We don't have the ability to do such a thing.


----------



## Mabel (Jan 3, 2014)

oh noes the ugly buggy default skin!

I miss the original default :<


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Dodge the DMCA nazi's by creating an "enabled skins" user group, and only let people with X amount of posts join
> 
> Or something like that.




Shit idea...


----------



## insane111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Gino said:


> Shit idea...



You're right, having them completely disabled for <unknown duration> is much preferred to having a temporary workaround


----------



## Burke (Jan 3, 2014)

in all seriousness, why is this even kept as default


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 3, 2014)

This is seriously because of a COPYRIGHT problem? 

Fucking ridiculous on every level. As well as mildly concerning. 

Hope the rest of the site doesn't have an issue.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 4, 2014)

Gah, this default skin hurts my eyes.


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2014)

This skin really grinds my gear


----------



## Shizune (Jan 4, 2014)

St. Burke said:


> in all seriousness, why is this even kept as default



It didn't used to be. I'm currently tracking the IP of the admin that made it the default so that I may kill them.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 4, 2014)

This default skin is the worst thing ever made


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 4, 2014)

Just a reminder that custom skins are usable. May have to look around a bit, some of them require the old skins to work.


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2014)

Dem. . i almost forgot about that  

might  as well try 
as long as it's more smaller than the default


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 4, 2014)

Smaller?

No. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P74goBH_mUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> This default skin is the worst thing ever made



Not just that, it tries to download .apk files onto my phone. That shit should be illegal.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 4, 2014)

^ what seriously?

 this is ridiculous and _highly_ illegal


----------



## Zenith (Jan 4, 2014)

i also use opera on the phone and never use the mobile version of sites, desktop works ok the majority of times since i've never experienced apk's DLed on auto. for the manga i use kissmanga since it loads all the pages of a chapter in one go( laziness is a bitch) and i don't have to click but just scroll


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2014)

Just a reminder that this skin causes ad redirects when you hit the back button on a browser.

It goes away when you hit forward then back again, but it still occasionally pops up.


----------



## Elle (Jan 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Seems like the skins were disabled because of some *really stupid DCMA issues*.  Tazmo is working on sorting out those issues.



scanned and maybe missed any follow up on this ... what on earth is this about?!   



insane111 said:


> I don't know about other browsers, but in Firefox it's easy to change the background/text colors by going to Tools>Options>Content>Colors. That's what I did to prevent my retinas from being annihilated by the searing brightness. Then to quickly revert back to normal, just check "allow pages to choose their own colors".



Good to know!  Tried it though and nothing changed for me... 



Also my 2 cent input - since the custom skins were disabled this time (also then disabled my userstyle) - my post editor is acting up again even though I downgraded awhile ago to Standard Editor - Extra Formatting Controls.  e.g. if I'm replying to posts and press preview and I have an error like too many images in my reply - my editing box is blank (so lost all quotes/responses) AND if I use the back button on browser all quoted posts are there in editing box BUT they are in html and not bb code and can't be used to post - so I lose everything and have to start over.  Not a problem if I don't make any (counting) mistake... which  yeah.  

Would love to be able to get back to complete normal one of these days and be able to use the WYSIWYG editor per usual and my choice of custom skin...


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2014)

Elle said:


> scanned and maybe missed any follow up on this ... what on earth is this about?!



Someone apparently used some copyright bullshit that forced Tazmo to disable the other skins, hopefully it is only temporarily.  I don't know the specifics as Tazmo has  yet to make me aware of them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes I forget that there are people who really hate Tazmo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Someone apparently used some copyright bullshit that forced Tazmo to disable the other skins, hopefully it is only temporarily.  I don't know the specifics as Tazmo has  yet to make me aware of them.



I don't understand how any of that could possibly be a copyright violation....


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 4, 2014)

hate this default skin, all these ads on the sides, it's like being on newgrounds.com


----------



## KevKev (Jan 4, 2014)

Who made this skin?


----------



## RedZ1900 (Jan 4, 2014)

Come on guys, no one likes this skin.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 4, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> hate this default skin, all these ads on the sides, it's like being on newgrounds.com



Get yourself adblock and noscript. no ads ever again


----------



## Shizune (Jan 4, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Since this isn't the first time we had problems with the skin, why not picking a default skin that looks less horrible? I mean really, whenever I have to see this horrible default skin, I feel like making a screenshot and printing it out just so I can do this.



Why not going back to the original fucking default skin?


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, how can this be a copyright problem? Unless you are talking about the pictures used on the top as banners. But still... 

does not compute.


----------



## eluna (Jan 4, 2014)

I want my Sasuke skin back


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2014)

Preet, fix this *now*





Preet


----------



## Elle (Jan 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Someone apparently used some copyright bullshit that forced Tazmo to disable the other skins, hopefully it is only temporarily.  I don't know the specifics as Tazmo has  yet to make me aware of them.



How would anyone who might possibly care about that even find out on a custom skin?  Do we have spy member(s) that have nothing better to do than inform 'the authorities' (on what I have no idea...) and wreak ridiculous havoc (ok probably rhetorical but /sigh)



PikaCheeka said:


> I don't understand how any of that could possibly be a copyright violation....



exactly - no idea either...



The Soldier said:


> hate this default skin, all these ads on the sides, it's like being on newgrounds.com



no ads - clean over here - just very... bright



Ceria said:


> Get yourself adblock and noscript. no ads ever again



^^ yes this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 4, 2014)

Eh I get ads on my phone's browser when I use the default skin. They go away after about a second but it's irritating. Don't have that issue with other skins.



Elle said:


> How would anyone who might possibly care about that even find out on a custom skin?  Do we have spy member(s) that have nothing better to do than inform 'the authorities' (on what I have no idea...) and wreak ridiculous havoc (ok probably rhetorical but /sigh)



I feel like this has to be some computerized/randomized picking. They got angry about the custom skins but the default is okay? All other Naruto-oriented forums seem fine, too. 

It makes no sense why they would have a problem with someone using an official image in such a way that nobody is making any money off of it and nothing is being done illegally. Never mind that they only had problem with certain images and not others that are just as official.

It really has to be some error/mix-up but I would kind of like an explanation? It's a little nerve-wracking.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 5, 2014)

Why cant I change my skin?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't even care all that much about the aesthetics. I just don't like my NF so damn wide..


----------



## Khyle (Jan 5, 2014)

I probably wouldn't even have thought of registering if this skin had been the only choice from the start. Now I don't even feel like posting.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> I don't even care all that much about the aesthetics. I just don't like my NF so damn wide..



I made this userstyle that brings the width back to ShonenJump Heroes' size. Working on one that changes the colors to be more grey as well.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 6, 2014)

eluna said:


> I want my Sasuke skin back



This...

If someone won't fix this I swear somebody's going to die


----------



## ice77 (Jan 6, 2014)

*I really want the Sasuke skin back also. I would assume it will be like another weak since we had holidays and many of us had a good time during them. *


----------



## SLB (Jan 6, 2014)

Stylish skins make things more tolerable.

Green Mint + Patchouli's mod =



Doesn't show it a little tighter, but it worked great.


----------



## lacey (Jan 6, 2014)

Fff.
Come and get me when all the skins are back. Default one just does not cut it for me.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2014)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Fff.
> Come and get me when all the skins are back. Default one just does not cut it for me.



How about you try my custom skin?:


----------



## lacey (Jan 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> How about you try my custom skin?:



Okay, this actually makes it way more bearable, haha. 

Thanks for making it, it really helps. (:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> How about you try my custom skin?:



Is it still wide?

I don't even care about the default colors. It's the fact that it's too wide to fit on my screen that's driving me crazy.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is it still wide?
> 
> I don't even care about the default colors. It's the fact that it's too wide to fit on my screen that's driving me crazy.



You can easily change the width to whatever you want.  You just have to find the second .page-content section in the CSS and edit it so that it says the following:



> .page-content {
> 
> min-width: 800px;
> 
> ...



That should give you the width of the Orange skin or you can alter it to whatever value you want.

Patchouli has a skin that alters, decreases the size, the width alone and a few other minor things:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2014)

> don't see the notices message anymore
> thought it was fixed
> all my dissapoints


----------



## Jeefus (Jan 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> How about you try my custom skin?:



I usually go with the default, but this is killing me to look at.. how do I use yours?


----------



## eHav (Jan 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> How about you try my custom skin?:



got it, tho quotes have the same background so its a lil hard to notice them. however its 10 times easier on the eyes than that default orange one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2014)

Orange skin is back..


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoever fixed this, I pledge my firstborn to you.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 7, 2014)

The only skins that matter work again


ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 7, 2014)

S-ShonenJump Heroes?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 7, 2014)

It's back


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally. The orange skin.


----------



## Mabel (Jan 7, 2014)

Its no Luffy but based orange is back~!


----------



## SLB (Jan 7, 2014)

Just gotta wait for my one piece


----------



## Bioness (Jan 7, 2014)

insane111 said:


> The only skins that matter work again
> 
> 
> ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็



Bullshit there is still no Kakashi BETA .


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 7, 2014)

The orange skin is back! That's all that matters.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2014)

All you bloody plebs

Akatsuki skin is the best

And it's still not back


----------



## lacey (Jan 7, 2014)

I switched to the orange skin after the Sakura one had all those awful glitches in it.

So I'm happy it's back. 



Jeefus said:


> I usually go with the default, but this is killing me to look at.. how do I use yours?



If you use Firefox, you need to have the Stylish add on installed, and then you just click the button to install it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 8, 2014)

Had a Gateway timeout for almost 30 minutes.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll let Mbxx know about it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 8, 2014)

504 502 and 500

it's like i'm collecting errors


----------



## Olivia (Jan 8, 2014)

I got 504 on my phone recently. I was hoping it was because Tazmo was adding the other skins, but I suppose not.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 8, 2014)

I think mine was 40-something but I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## eHav (Jan 8, 2014)

any expectations on when the one piece skin will be back?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2014)

> This PNG image has the incorrect file extension.



What is this?


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2014)

eHav said:


> any expectations on when the one piece skin will be back?



At this point I don't know much beyond you. :/ 



Gilgamesh said:


> What is this?



It's a problem with the image itself.  Open it up in Photoshop/Gimp and resave it as a .PNG or .JPG file depending on what it should be.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 9, 2014)

Orange skin is back for me


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2014)

Orange and Sasuke have been back a couple of days now.

Waiting for Akatsuki.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 9, 2014)

Admins u wot m8's ?


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2014)

It's just tinypic fucking around like the links.


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2014)

why is the color palate jacked up?


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Admins u wot m8's ?



Good pic.


----------



## Mako (Jan 11, 2014)

Whoa what's up with the theme.


----------



## Xeros (Jan 11, 2014)

Dat green theme, good'work! Imma send Dream $1000


----------



## LesExit (Jan 11, 2014)

Are things supposed to be pink and green....o____o?


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 11, 2014)

This is hideous

eta: even going no skin doesn't help D:


----------



## LesExit (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya I find this pretty ugly....and difficult to look at :33


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2014)

Kikyo said:


> This is hideous
> 
> eta: even going no skin doesn't help D:





LesExit said:


> Ya I find this pretty ugly....and difficult to look at :33



Even more than the old default? 

What specific complaints do you have with it?


----------



## Xin (Jan 11, 2014)

The new default skin is much better than the old one. 

Tho still no headers and threadtitles while in thread, which is why I remain on the costum skins.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 11, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> Even more than the old default?
> 
> What specific complaints do you have with it?


 
This hurts my eyes. 
I am looking at it now, as I left the no skin group temporarily...

The border color... this brown purple thing does not go with the dusty teal accents.  It also contrasts too much with the white/light grey. 

Whatever that faint background dotted pattern is... that hurts my eyes. It's seriously distracting and doesn't go away in the no skin group. And there are different ones in different areas. Too many textures. 

The color/design change for the forum banner just looks childish. Pink and purple? 

It just looks patched together without a cohesive design concept. 

I'm sorry my pretty Preet, but this theme is not even a fraction as pretty as you are.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2014)

> The color/design change for the forum banner just looks childish. Pink and purple?



What's wrong with pink and purple?  Those are awesome colors. 

As for the rest, would it be better if I altered it to be more like the Orange skin except for in a wider format because that seemed to be original intent of the old default skin.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 11, 2014)

Kikyo said:


> This hurts my eyes.
> I am looking at it now, as I left the no skin group temporarily...
> 
> The border color... this brown purple thing does not go with the dusty teal accents.  It also contrasts too much with the white/light grey.
> ...


hehehehe....this :3
The texture it what reeeeally bothers me the most though. The little square thingies strain my eyes!


Dream said:


> What's wrong with pink and purple?  Those are awesome colors.
> 
> As for the rest, would it be better if I altered it to be more like the Orange skin except for in a wider format because that seemed to be original intent of the old default skin.


Pink and purple are nice colors....and maaaaaybe...i don't know, I'll have to see it first.
Why did the theme change in the first place though O___o?


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2014)

LesExit said:


> Why did the theme change in the first place though O___o?



Because too many people kept on complaining about the old default skin and how they would leave as long as they were forced to use it.  Given that there is a possibility of the other skins being disabled again in the future I decided that a revamp of the default skin was needed.


----------



## Rawri (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer this new skin.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer these colors to the horrible orange/white combo. Now remove Naruto from the top corner or get a better pic of him.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> Because too many people kept on complaining about the old default skin and how they would leave as long as they were forced to use it.  Given that there is a possibility of the other skins being disabled again in the future I decided that a revamp of the default skin was needed.


Oh... 
I had always used the orange skin, but then I started using the default. Just as I was getting used to it, you changed it XD 

It's not the end of the world for me, just don't like it.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep, what the fuck is going on with the Naruto theme lol.

Also would be nice to finally make this shit responsive.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> What's wrong with pink and purple?  Those are awesome colors.
> 
> As for the rest, would it be better if I altered it to be more like the Orange skin except for in a wider format because that seemed to be original intent of the old default skin.



Pink and purple just doesn't seem to go with the forum... unless you make a pink and purple skin.  

I always hated the orange skin too. Yes, there is just no pleasing me. 

I would like the textures to go away. Or use something that is more obvious and with a larger pattern so it's less of a strain on eyes. 

I do like wide screen format, the narrow skins are pretty much useless these days except for mobile devices. 

I would like a cohesive theme. How you do it it pretty irrelevant to me, even what colors you use, but a logical design concept is needed first.


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2014)

cant we just have a basic black and white so everyone can chill


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2014)

Orange >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2014)

just give Akatsuki back


----------



## Luciana (Jan 11, 2014)

There is too much noise. 
The texture is too loud and the font color and weight is too soft. 
Eh, just lower the opacity of the texture and make the font weight higher.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2014)

This is much better than all those other shitty skins.

Good show, Preet.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 11, 2014)

Luciana said:


> There is too much noise.
> The texture is too loud and the font color and weight is too soft.
> Eh, just lower the opacity of the texture and make the font weight higher.


^this please :3


----------



## Xeros (Jan 11, 2014)

Only thing I got to complain about is to make the box a bit darker when someone is quoted. It's hard to see with just a black outline .

Everything else is good looking.


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Jan 11, 2014)

This new theme looks nice. Great work!

But the only issue I have with it is the banner.


----------



## 115 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sawada Tsunayoshi said:


> This new theme looks nice. Great work!
> 
> But the only issue I have with it is the banner.



Same. The Naruto Cut-out doesn't look right. Would've been better with an actual banner with a different color or something.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2014)

Luciana said:


> There is too much noise.
> The texture is too loud and the font color and weight is too soft.
> Eh, just lower the opacity of the texture and make the font weight higher.



I mentioned this before he changed the default


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, better than the default one, I guess.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 11, 2014)

So....is this like a permanent thing...ooor what?


----------



## Sassy (Jan 11, 2014)

This actually isn't half bad better then old previous themes and doesn't take forever too load. So not bad at all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2014)

Got a 404 Not Found for about 30 seconds just now.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 12, 2014)

Where da fuck is my One Piece theme?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 12, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Where da fuck is my One Piece theme?



Make a new one mate.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 12, 2014)

I like the new theme, it is very pleasant on the eyes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 12, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Where da fuck is my One Piece theme?



Community Custom Skins thread.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 12, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Make a new one mate.



Why if there was a good one already... even the shitty Sasuke one is still there


----------



## Kishido (Jan 12, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Community Custom Skins thread.



Thank you. Maybe will try it


----------



## Morgan (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't like this shit . There's no One Piece skin, and now you've changed the default skin, that I was fine with. The previous was more mobile friendly. I'm not very happy right now


----------



## mayumi (Jan 12, 2014)

Considering it is Naruto's theme shouldn't it be red or orange? I liked the old one. The new one is too green.


----------



## SLB (Jan 12, 2014)

@Kishido Patchouli put all the old ones on stylish. Switch your skin to orange and download 'em


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2014)

So what happened now?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2014)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> So what happened now?



Could you be more specific?


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm set to the Orange skin, but it's like a mixture of that, and the skin that was made about a week ago when all the skins were taken down due to copyright complaints.

And I'm only seeing 3 skins listed under the skins list: NarutoForums, Orange, and UchihaSasuke. I haven't checked the last few pages, but I'm assuming there's issues again?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2014)

If you're using a custom skin with stylish, disable it.  Stylish styles will try to implement their changes in all skins, only images are left alone along with whatever fields the stylish skins don't touch.  



> And I'm only seeing 3 skins listed under the skins list: NarutoForums, Orange, and UchihaSasuke. I haven't checked the last few pages, but I'm assuming there's issues again?



Not really.  Tazmo only brought back the Orange and UchihaSasuke skin.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh okay. Thanks for letting me know. (:


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 15, 2014)

There's some issue with the default skin, missing images for example.


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> There's some issue with the default skin, missing images for example.



Which ones are missing?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 15, 2014)

Am I the only one who is having problem with the auto download of anti virus while using phone?
Everytime I browse NF and click a link, a pop up message appears my phone has 13 virus needed to be cleaned and automatically opens playstore. Unlike mobegenie, this time, there is no option to cancel but just an ok button option. Even if I press the back button, the auto download would still open. I can't even open nf links on nf while on phone.

I really didn't mind the lack of skins as I'm fine with any skin and I don't mind broken buttons but this problem is just forcing me not to browse NF anymore while on phone~ T_T


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 16, 2014)

Surprisingly, the virus cleaner auto download does no longer appears anymore. Thank goodness~ :3

However, mobogenie still pops up now and then but it's not as bad as the virus cleaner which cant be stopped from downloading and prevents me from browsing the site~~


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 16, 2014)

Not this skin shit again.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmm did the skins die again?


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2014)

>skins die



>custom dark skin still works


----------



## SLB (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 16, 2014)

? said:


> >skins die
> 
> 
> 
> >custom dark skin still works



Hook me up man, I was using the Akatsuki one, but is gone.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Hmm did the skins die again?



Yes. Tazmo is online, which answers why.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Hook me up man, I was using the Akatsuki one, but is gone.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Yes. Tazmo is online, which answers why.



Tazmo vs Skins the never ending battle.


Thanks man.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 16, 2014)

Skins dead _again?!_​


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, for fucks sake!!

This shit is too much. No matter how many times you pull this shit people are still going to revolt because this skin is too fucking revolting to anyone with even a modicum of intelligence.


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't know what Tazmo is doing with the skins so I'll ask him.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2014)

again?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2014)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 16, 2014)

When I'm signed out, I cannot see anyone's avatars or sigs.


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> When I'm signed out, I cannot see anyone's avatars or sigs.



This is intentional.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> This is intentional.



Okay, part of me thought it was.  Will it stay this way?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2014)

Preet is tazmo fixing things or just changing the default skins?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 16, 2014)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2014)

Dream, you need to remove Tazmo and become head admin poncho


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> Okay, part of me thought it was.  Will it stay this way?



It's going to stay. 



Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Preet is tazmo fixing things or just changing the default skins?



He's changing the ad codes in the other skins. 



Fluttershy said:


> Dream, you need to remove Tazmo and become head admin poncho


lel


----------



## Selva (Jan 16, 2014)

God, I hate the current skin. It's too wide and fugly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2014)

Is this good news Preet?

He changes the ad codes then the skins come back?


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Is this good news Preet?
> 
> He changes the ad codes then the skins come back?



Hopefully. :/


----------



## Xin (Jan 16, 2014)

Pls fix your coding Tazmo.

User-avatar in profiles: 

```
<img src="customavatars/avatar213771_182.gif[B] AND 213771 != 0[/B]" class="avatar" width="60" height="80" border="0" alt="Xin" title="Xin">
```


----------



## Nordstrom (Jan 16, 2014)

Now the whole place is fucked!


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2014)

The front page doesn't even show anything anymore.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 16, 2014)

edit: never mind its fixed


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't even navigate around the forums properly.


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2014)

What. The. Legitimate. Fuck was that


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 16, 2014)

such skin
much rage
so 'mazing
wow


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 16, 2014)

for a moment there i though tazmo fucked my account up cause i wrote "power rangers suck" on his wall


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2014)

No seriously, what happened?


----------



## Kairi (Jan 16, 2014)

What happened to the front page? I thought I got banned for a second


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

Tazmo, Reznor, and I are performing some high levels of wizardry on the forum, there's bound to be a few mishaps every now and then.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2014)

Is Tazmo trolling? 

What the hell was that just now.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know if you noticed, but there is a LOT of people viewing the bathhouse right now (a lot of guests too), Iand I'm pretty sure that wasn't intentional


----------



## SLB (Jan 16, 2014)

Dream said there was a redirect. I left the permission group and got the "get the fuck out" message instead.


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2014)

For a minute there, i almost thought you guys were just typing and clicking at random to see what works...


_*phew*_


----------



## Magician (Jan 16, 2014)

**


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> It's going to stay.



I'm sorry, what? Why the hell is a feature like that staying? It makes the website look boring as holy hell. One of the reasons I joined (And Narcissus can back me up on this) was because how creative and diverse everyone's avatars and sets were. Keeping it so you can't see avatars and signatures will turn away the few guests and potential members we already have.

Do you like shooting holes into the already sinking ship?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2014)

Avatar and sigs is one of the best things about NF. I don't think there's any other forum that gives users this much space to express their creativity and it shows. We have some seriously amazing sets on here. 

You're taking away a major feature of this site and if you've ever used any forum with very small or no avatar/sig features you see just how drab things are. 

It just seems you guys are trying to perfect the art of keeping people away from this forum.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know how old you guys are but how do you not realize that a lot of avas and sigs are copyright infringements and that a very popular website like this is bound to come under heat because of that? Do you think Tazmo is your childhood chum for fighting over such petty issues for your sake?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2014)

adee said:


> I don't know how old you guys are but how do you not realize that a lot of avas and sigs are copyright infringements and that a very popular website like this is bound to come under heat because of that? Do you think Tazmo is your childhood chum for fighting over such petty issues for your sake?



I don't know much about copyright law but I'd think that the use in sets goes under fair use.


----------



## Mabel (Jan 17, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't know much about copyright law but I'd think that the use in sets goes under fair use.



that doesnt stop crazys from trying to sue, though...
If that were the case we wouldnt have so many skins disabled.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2014)

adee said:


> I don't know how old you guys are but how do you not realize that a lot of avas and sigs are copyright infringements and that a very popular website like this is bound to come under heat because of that? Do you think Tazmo is your childhood chum for fighting over such petty issues for your sake?



This is what I thought was the case, but do artist really care? I mean if they see someone using their art they just send a message telling them to remove it, case solved. I know a few issues with copyright were with those "Sexy half Asian half Black possibly part Filipino girls" fan clubs but those were moved to the basement. There was also that one smiley (was it the  awesome smiley?), but again it was fixed and I think we all stopped caring.

A bit of context would be nice, not just "this feature isn't available anymore" but "this feature isn't available anymore cause of x, q, p, and ┴."


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> A bit of context would be nice, not just "this feature isn't available anymore" but "this feature isn't available anymore cause of x, q, p, and ┴."



And an explanation will be provided once we're ready to talk about it.  We're still discussing things at the moment and I would prefer to hold off on revealing it until we know exactly what our game-plan is for the future.


----------



## Table (Jan 18, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't know much about copyright law but I'd think that the use in sets goes under fair use.



Not sure, but if there were some kind of disclaimer like "uploaded photos must be owned by the user etc, website not responsible for blah blah blah.  must have permission to use photo"... like Facebook and other sites have.  If sites got shut down for posting copy-righted images tumblr would be shut downnn.



Dream said:


> And an explanation will be provided once we're ready to talk about it.  We're still discussing things at the moment and I would prefer to hold off on revealing it until we know exactly what our game-plan is for the future.



Time to get Dream drunk for a tell-all.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh come the fuck on, there are porn ads in the Bathhouse now?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jan 18, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Oh come the fuck on, there are porn ads in the Bathhouse now?



I had to see it to believe it. This is ridiculous. lol


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2014)

lol is that true? I can't see it because of the adblocker


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't see it


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2014)

Dream said:


> Don't know what Tazmo is doing with the skins so I'll ask him.



Or he could ban you again.


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I'm sorry, what? Why the hell is a feature like that staying? It makes the website look boring as holy hell. One of the reasons I joined (And Narcissus can back me up on this) was because how creative and diverse everyone's avatars and sets were. Keeping it so you can't see avatars and signatures will turn away the few guests and potential members we already have.
> 
> Do you like shooting holes into the already sinking ship?



I can only imagine what it's like for guests to be stuck with this _and_ having to look at the terrible default skin to boot


----------



## Bioness (Jan 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Oh come the fuck on, there are porn ads in the Bathhouse now?



Haven't they always been there?

Edit: Just disabled it, yeah those ads are a big problem, especially the pop up asking me if I want to hook up with a hot girl named "Jenny".


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 21, 2014)

Why were the sets and picture codes disabled in the first place when not logged in?


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

Princess Ivy said:


> Why were the sets and picture codes disabled in the first place when not logged in?


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 23, 2014)

logged in here at work on my break and I noticed it was on the default skin, does it normally do that if you log in from a different computer


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> logged in here at work on my break and I noticed it was on the default skin, does it normally do that if you log in from a different computer



You set your forum skin, in Edit Options, as the default skin.  You can change your skin using the style selector but it will only apply to your browser as long as the change remains in your cache.  Changing your forum skin from Edit Options will make you use the skin you set no matter what browser/computer you log in from.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 24, 2014)

I know that Dream, I logged in on a computer in the break room at work


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2014)

If you know that...what exactly are you asking?


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 24, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I'm sorry, what? Why the hell is a feature like that staying? It makes the website look boring as holy hell. One of the reasons I joined (And Narcissus can back me up on this) was because how creative and diverse everyone's avatars and sets were. Keeping it so you can't see avatars and signatures will turn away the few guests and potential members we already have.
> 
> Do you like shooting holes into the already sinking ship?



I keep thinking of this post whenever I come back to this site.  It looks quite boring when logged out, tbqh, and this just might deter new members from joining.  I knew I joined because of the sets and the relative freedom of posting.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 24, 2014)

I was just wondering why it was on the default skin when I logged in on another computer


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2014)

What's up with these Ferrari logos?


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2014)

^ Blender admin fucks. I endorse behaviour like that, but had to adblock because the shield looks awful.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 24, 2014)

so thats why these fucking things are there?


----------



## Saru (Jan 25, 2014)

Why does clicking on the New Reply button cause my mobile phone to download a random .apk?

At first I thought it might've been just me, but other users are experiencing it too, presumably. 

Thank you, m'lady.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 25, 2014)

getting sex chat pop up's in the bath house


----------



## Bioness (Jan 25, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> getting sex chat pop up's in the bath house



This is apparently intentional, yet the very same company has problems with "lewd" images.


----------



## SLB (Jan 31, 2014)

Even adblock can't handle some of these ads. I tried a few skins, and the same issue. I tried it on mozilla and the same problem as well. Shut down and everything. I even tried changing different adblocks.

It's only the homepage. Not sure if this is just a me issue.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 31, 2014)

yeah dat "your add here" shows up but only for the orange skin i think...


----------



## SLB (Jan 31, 2014)

They're getting really intrusive.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2014)

Moody said:


> Even adblock can't handle some of these ads. I tried a few skins, and the same issue. I tried it on mozilla and the same problem as well. Shut down and everything. I even tried changing different adblocks.
> 
> It's only the homepage. Not sure if this is just a me issue.



I've had this one for ages. When it first came up I took it out with ABP but it nuked all bold text in the forum so I had to bring it back.


----------



## SLB (Jan 31, 2014)

What exactly did you do to remove them? 

Because here it only lets me inspect the element.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2014)

Moody said:


> What exactly did you do to remove them?
> 
> Because here it only lets me inspect the element.



If you click on the ABP icon there is an option to 'select element to hide'. This allows you to select anything on a page and remove it. Works wonders for annoying web 'features'.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 1, 2014)

Moody said:


> Even adblock can't handle some of these ads. I tried a few skins, and the same issue. I tried it on mozilla and the same problem as well. Shut down and everything. I even tried changing different adblocks.
> 
> It's only the homepage. Not sure if this is just a me issue.



You said that you've had some issues on Firefox?  Which other browsers have you used?

I think the issue may be with another add-on you have. If you have it for multiple browsers, that may be your problem.  I once saw the front page (or maybe it was another one) when the first columns were skewed that it squished all the other content to the right, but that was only temporary.  I have seen something like what happened in your second image.  Have you installed any word-search software?  That may be your problem.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Question, 

Last year our post count was cut down. Just wondering, will we receive our extra posts back?


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Question,
> 
> Last year our post count was cut down. Just wondering, will we receive our extra posts back?



There really isn't a way for us to give you back those posts and according to Mbxx that should be the actual post count people had.  The reason for this is that Mbxx did a complete recount of everyone's post count when the servers crashed.  Any loss in posts is explained away by deleted/missing posts/threads.  Also, those that "gained" posts "gained" posts because any post slash/reset was undone by the recount.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> There really isn't a way for us to give you back those posts and according to Mbxx that should be the actual post count people had.  The reason for this is that Mbxx did a complete recount of everyone's post count when the servers crashed.  Any loss in posts is explained away by deleted/missing posts/threads.  Also, those that "gained" posts "gained" posts because any post slash/reset was undone by the recount.



Hmmm pretty weird. Before the loss of posts I had around 22k and my friend had a few more k as well so I just assumed the actual issue was still in progress. Interesting.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Any loss in posts is explained away by deleted/missing posts/threads.



Considering that a lot of old parts of entire sections were deleted "for performance reasons" or otherwise pruned, that's a shitload of missing posts though


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Considering that a lot of old parts of entire sections were deleted "for performance reasons" or otherwise pruned, that's a shitload of missing posts though



Since I was barely active when it happened...was anyone's post count affected when Iria pruned the Plaza?  If not, that would explain the massive amount of lost posts as pruning threads wouldn't mess with one's post count.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Since I was barely active when it happened...was anyone's post count affected when Iria pruned the Plaza?  If not, that would explain the massive amount of lost posts as pruning threads wouldn't mess with one's post count.



I never enter the Plaza so not that I know of. Most of my posts were from the Library/Telegrams area so I really wonder how that came to be. Like Zaru said, it's a lot of posts so it's a pretty weird situation. In all my years of NF I've never seen anything like that happen.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I never enter the Plaza so not that I know of. Most of my posts were from the Library/Telegrams area so I really wonder how that came to be. Like Zaru said, it's a lot of posts so it's a pretty weird situation. In all my years of NF I've never seen anything like that happen.



That's just one prune.  At one point Mbxx pruned every thread that had a last post date older than November 11, 2005 or somewhere around there.  If prunes don't affect post count then it's easy to see why so many had a large decrease in post count when Mbxx did the recount.


----------



## lathia (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone else getting random forced "download" shockwave / flash pop ups? I'll see if I can print screen one. It seems they're coming from youtube.googleapis.com


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you using Chrome and if so have you disabled Flash?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 26, 2014)

lathia said:


> Anyone else getting random forced "download" shockwave / flash pop ups? I'll see if I can print screen one. It seems they're coming from youtube.googleapis.com



I got it today morning on my phone. After cancelling it my internet would stop for a minute or two.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm guessing that it doesn't have Flash?


----------



## lathia (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm using Firefox on a regular desktop. Haven't messed with any settings. There was an automated windows update though. Work PC =/.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 27, 2014)

Is it safe to assume that the other skins are just gone forever at this point?


----------



## SLB (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd give up hope. And if they come back; pleasant surprise


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is it safe to assume that the other skins are just gone forever at this point?



Patchouli recreated all of them, in the Skins thread in the lounge.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is it safe to assume that the other skins are just gone forever at this point?



Maybe, it really depends on Tazmo at this point.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 28, 2014)

that means yes


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know if this is happening to anyone else but Bioness' Outlet isn't working. It said something about sanitation, so I don't know if something is being cleaned up or what. You guys might want to get on that.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> I don't know if this is happening to anyone else but Bioness' Outlet isn't working. It said something about sanitation, so I don't know if something is being cleaned up or what. You guys might want to get on that.



The Outlet was archived since it was only a temporary sub-section.  Its three months of life are over.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Mar 1, 2014)

I was just fuckin' around. Not serious at all.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 4, 2014)

Why does the website keep reverting back to the shitty default orange skin?


----------



## Damaris (Oct 4, 2014)

RedZ1900 said:


> Why does the website keep reverting back to the shitty default orange skin?



It's our punishment for Tazmo getting rid of the Sakura skin.


----------

